# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 16 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## احتاجك..

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب الايجار ( لاعتباره من المستعمل).

- الطلب يكون من تاجرات المنتدى فقط, ليس البحث عن اماكن البيع..

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## zezenya

تاجرات ابي عبايات للعيد بليز اللي عندها تطرش لي الصور

----------


## maryam84

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال

ابغي اسأل عن جهاز التنحيف المنزلي lipo vaccum
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابغي ايبااااد1 بسعر معقول مب مبالغ فيه 
بليييز ضروري

----------


## um-beereg3

*آريـد عبـآيــآت يـديــده + فخمـة 
الـي عندهـآ الطرشلـي علـى خـآص*

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي كتاب الطبخ المترجم بالاندونيسي

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا بدل للأولاد ... كشخة وشي راقي .. لعمر 3 سنوات و4 سنوات 

ضروووووري

----------


## baka

منو تقدر توفرلي لبس بنات المدرسة اليابانيات نفس اللي في الانمي

وهذا مثال 

http://www.cosplaypub.com/1714-6089-...ay-costume.jpg

أو اللي تقدر تطلبلي من موقع

----------


## الهفآيف}-

وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟

----------


## شوق وبس

*منو الشاطرة اللي بتوفر لي علبة ترتيب المكياج ؟؟*

----------


## *همس*

ابا شنطة حلاقه رجاليه ما يتعدى سعرها 500 وهدايا رجاليه يديده

----------


## فجر النواعم

من متا اصيييييييييييييح و اقووووووووووووووووووول ابا استاند للمكياااااااااااج و احلااااااااااااااااااااا سعر باخذ 2 باسرع وقت

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا بدل اولاد لعمر سنه و سنتين..

----------


## um-beereg3

مـرحبـآ 

آريـد كـب كيـك للذيذ + شكلـه حـلوو 
انا من العين " يعنـي اريد وحده اسويه في العين و يوصلني في نفس اليوم الي سوته فيه .. فرش " 
ياليت الـي اسووي الطرشلي صور من شغلهـا + الاسعـآر + طريقة الدفع 

بالانتظـآر

----------


## عنود الحب

انا ابا مكينة الخياطه الميني

طلبتها من قبل وراسلوني تاجرتين بس لظروف كنت امربها ماقدرت ارد عليهن ولا اطلب

بليز طرشولي عروضكم .. وباخذ احسن سعر

ثااااااااانكس

----------


## الليدي نتالي

المعلاق العجيب

شموع الاذن ear candle

----------


## بنت ابوها79

> *منو الشاطرة اللي بتوفر لي علبة ترتيب المكياج ؟؟*


منو توفرلي منه

----------


## مرايم80

هــــــــــــــــــــــــلا خواتـــــــي ...
بغيت رابط التاجره الي اتبيع وقي الصلاه الطقم مع السجاده 
اعتقد كان نكها 

أنســــــــــــــــــــــــــات,,,,

----------


## بنت ابوها79

منو عندها او اتوفرلي فستان عروس قصة السمكه وشي راقي وحلوو

----------


## ميمه

مرحبا..

منو تقدر تطلب كيك من محل في دبي وتوصله لي لشارجه؟؟

----------


## uae_student

اللي تقدر توفر لي كريم تريتوسبوت للبقع الداكنه ابغي كميه منه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟

----------


## فراوييلوو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزاتي بغيت من المشد اللي يسمونه كورسيه، او كورسيه حليمة

محتاجتنه ضرووووووري بأسرع وقت

منو تقدر توفره لي؟!*

----------


## بقايا زجاج

مسا الخير ،،

امم بغيت وحده تبيع جيليه ملون ، ( السديري الي يكون لتحت الصدر ) بغيته ضرووري ،، ياليت الي تقدر تفورلي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## *مغرومه*

ابا قوالب السيليكون للحلويات 
القوالب الصغيره ألي يكون فيهن 15 او 12 [يعنى مثل هالاشكال اهم شي انه الشكل حلو وابا وحد كبيرI

----------


## أم خلــودي

ابا بدل للأولاد ... كشخة وشي راقي .. لعمر 3 سنوات وسنة وست أشهر 

ضرووووووووووووووووورررررررررررري

----------


## المصارعه

ابي مشد ينلبس تحت الفستن ومايبين

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> *منو الشاطرة اللي بتوفر لي علبة ترتيب المكياج ؟؟*


أنا بعد أبا 
بس أبي حجم صغير او وسط و يفضل يكون فيه أدراج وايد 
شرات ثاني صورة

----------


## aynawiah

تاجرااات فساتين البناااات ..

اريد فساتين حق بناتنا وتكووون بسيطة وسعرها مناسب ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

بليـــــــــــز بغيت كـــاراجــا آي لاينر

وبغيت نعول فلل او صنادل مسطحه (فلات)

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مرحبا

ممكن وحدة توفر لي سجادة الجيب الي على شكل شنطة وتكون خامتها مخملية

----------


## MOON_AD

ملابس للاولاد ماركات بعمر سنتين

----------


## ام ناصر^^

السلام عليكم 
بغيت وحده توفرلي اي باد او اي بود بسعر مناسب

----------


## uae_student

منو تقدر توفر لي ساعه رجاليه سبورت اصليه وتكون جلد اسود او بني وياليت فراري او ارماني

----------


## *همس*

> ابا شنطة حلاقه رجاليه ما يتعدى سعرها 500 وهدايا رجاليه يديده

----------


## حاسة سادسة

بنات اللي تروم توفر لي عارض الذهب والاكسسوار تراسلني ضروري

ويكون فيه مكان للحلق والخاتم ماعرف اشرح هههه اريد منه سبع حبات

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟

----------


## Cute-12

_هــلآ خواتي ..

أريــد فستان قصير حق سهرة  

ضرووووري_

----------


## وردة_محمد

بنات اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع كفرات سرير الحرييييير

تخبرني ضرووووووووووري

----------


## pinky bride

جهاز تكبير وشد الصدر بانسب سعر

----------


## آنسات

أبا وحدة تصمم لي توقيع فلاشي يديد ب 15 درهم

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

*لبــس ليلــة حنـا راقي وحلووووووو
أو فستان على شكل ثووووووب ^^ ...

وجلابيـــات شيفووووووون ^^*

----------


## ميمه

مرحبا..

منو تقدر تطلب كيك من محل في دبي وتوصله لي لشارجه؟؟

*

----------


## شوآخي

السلام عليكم 

ابا وحده تطلب لي من مواقع بس 
مابا وحده تبالغ ف عمولتها

----------


## Galb dxb

لو سمحتو خواتي

من من هايل النعول في بوظبي انا مرة خذت 
عن واحد و عطاني رقمة و ضيعته  :Frown: 

××××

بس مابا ماركة ولا يكون ماركة تقلييد













و شكرا
منو تقدر توفرلي ياه

----------


## Galb dxb

ابا نفسة ضرووري

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الطابعة اللي تطبع ع الشرايط

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت حد يوفرلي عجينة السكر بجميع الالوان . . 
اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
وارخص سعر بتعامل وياها

----------


## فيض القمر

طقم نفاس

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

مــرحبا خواتي التاجرات .،

فديتكن أبا تشقير الحواجب الشفاف + صبغة الحواجب 
ياريت ايكون من نفس التاجرة .، ويفضل لو تكون عارضة صور او تجارب 
لاني اول مرة رح اجرب اسويه بروحي ^^

ياريت اللي عندها اطرش لي رابط موضوعها .، 

وشكرا

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

امممـ

بعد أبا عدسات ملونة نظر .، 

اللي عندها بأسعــار معقولة والكواليتي ممتاز ياريت اطرشلي رابط موضوعها
وانا باذن الله العدسة اللي تناسبني براسل راعيتها .,

والسموحة

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا علاقة الطرابيش .. 
أقل سعر باخذه

----------


## بنت حــواء

أبا ذهب فرنسي اللي عندها 
أبا دبله 
وأبا سلسله ساده 
وأبا شغابات حق بنتي بس أبا تشكيلات حلوات وبأسعار معقوله

----------


## اسوومه

مطلوب مانيكان يكون فيها جسم ( يد و رجل) 
ويكون لونها سود 
اواي لون

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

تاجرات العطور الفرنسيه وينكم اختفيتوا ع المنتدى 

ابا عطور فرنسيه .. مثل العطور الموجوده ف باريس غاليري وغيره

ابا اطلب عطور ,,, راسلوني 

مافيييه ع روحة السووق

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> بغيت حد يوفرلي عجينة السكر بجميع الالوان . . 
> او تاجره كب كيك تسويلي العجينه وانا بعطيها الجيمه اللي تباها شرط ما تبالغ في السعر . . 
> اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
> وارخص سعر بتعامل وياها

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

سكارفاااات لاي برااااند! 
اريد أخذ اقل شي 3 سكارفااات.. 
والاهم انه يكون متوفر .. مافي وقت اطلب من النت 


Waiting

----------


## lupita

> *منو الشاطرة اللي بتوفر لي علبة ترتيب المكياج ؟؟*


و انا كمان يا ريت

----------


## ورده نرجس

منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟

بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..

عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي بغيت شوز فلات قياس 40 
شرات هذا 


وعليه اكسسوارات نفس هذيل  لون اسووووووووووووووووود

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات قمصان النوم

ماعليكن امر طرشن لي الكتالوجات على الخاص

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> مــرحبا خواتي التاجرات .،
> 
> فديتكن أبا تشقير الحواجب الشفاف + صبغة الحواجب 
> ياريت ايكون من نفس التاجرة .، ويفضل لو تكون عارضة صور او تجارب 
> لاني اول مرة رح اجرب اسويه بروحي ^^
> 
> ياريت اللي عندها اطرش لي رابط موضوعها .، 
> 
> وشكرا

----------


## الريـم

امس شفت موضوع لتاجرة تسوي جلابيات قصات واليوم عيزت وانا ادور موضوعها وماحصلته
بلييييز اللي مر عليها الموضوع اطرشلي عالخاص
الجلابيات ساااده لون واحد وعليها ربطه مثل الطربوش عالخصر 
وسعرها ٤٠٠ درهم

----------


## rawaanee

بنات منو عندهااا المنظماات ها مال الملابس والجواتي وهاي السوالف


واكسسوارت الغرفة من ساعة وزباالة وكرسي يعني كل سي بليز تراسلني 

عيت وانا ادووور

----------


## حلوة المشآعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


/



بغيت مساعدة بسيطة من خواتي التاجرات

وهي ابي ملابس تكون عبارة عن قمصان طويله وسايزها ميديام اوسمول لاني ضعيفه مابا شي فضفاض هههه

اممم وبعد ابي اشوف الشيل الملونه عندكم 

متعايزه اروح السوق واقعد احوس هههههه ويمكن عندكم اللي اباه واللي ايي على ذوقي<~اتمنى هالشي

اباهم حق سفرتي ان شاءالله فشهر 7

وموفقات يارب


:

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى 

آبى آشوف آلكتآلوج مآل قمصآن آلنوم !! 

آنآ وزني من 40 لين 44 !! 

رآسلووني بلييز*

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> سكارفاااات لاي برااااند! 
> اريد أخذ اقل شي 3 سكارفااات.. 
> والاهم انه يكون متوفر .. مافي وقت اطلب من النت 
> 
> 
> Waiting

----------


## بدويهـ ستآيل

ابغي حد يوووفر لي زيت ترشوب

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> بغيت حد يوفرلي عجينة السكر بجميع الالوان . . 
> او تاجره كب كيك تسويلي العجينه وانا بعطيها الجيمه اللي تباها شرط ما تبالغ في السعر . . 
> اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
> وارخص سعر بتعامل وياها

----------


## عنود الشامسي

أبا حزام هرمز أسود

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو التاجره الي تقدر توفر شيل للبيت (شيل صلاه) ماركات مثل فندي ديور لويس فيتون وووو الوان مختلفه بسعر زين يعني مش مبالغ فيه

----------


## mooon shj

*اللي عندها زيت لتساقط الشعر ووالقشره ومافيه ريحه وبسعر مب مبالغ فيه تراسلني ع الخاص 

واللي عندها دخون ريحته خفيفه تراسلني ع الخاص ,,,,,,,وسعره مب مبالغ فيه واللي اتعاملت وياهم ماعليهم كلام بس قلت اغير* ^_^

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا جلابية راقية وخفيفة^^

ماباها دفشة وجنقل بنلق

----------


## الياسيه20

حتى انا ابا عجينه السكر ... باسعار حلوووه..

----------


## الياسيه20

ابا وحده اتوفرلي اكلات مفرزه لرمضان ... 

من فطاير من كل الانواع .. وسمبوسه من كل الانواع .. وفلافل .. والقطايف ..

والسبرينغ رول ... بكل الانواع ..

وانا محطيه ميزانيه 350 الى 400 درهم للاكلات المفرزه ... 

ويفضل التاجره اتكون من العين ... عشان التوصيل ما ياخذ علي وايد ...

----------


## مرايم80

خواتي بغيت إيباد١ ضروري بسعر اقل

----------


## ابتسامه امل

لو سمحتم اريد اسوي سيدي اناشيد اعراس

عشآن العرس ,, 

انآ مره شفت موضوع بنت تسوي سيديات اناشيد اعرآس بس مآ لقيت الموضوع
><

----------


## برق لمع

ابا كتاب بوب غرين معرب يعني مترجم للعربيه

----------


## nuara111

خواتي منو التاجرة الي تبيع ساعات GF ??

----------


## رماد الشوق

بسم الله ، 


بنآت تعرفون تآجره 
تبيع جلابيات للبيت [ حرير ] 


،

----------


## bronza

بغيت وحـده اتسويلي cupcakes حق التخرج ,,
و يكوون السعر منآسب ,,

تقريبــآ شرآت هذآ ,,

----------


## الياسيه20

> حتى انا ابا عجينه السكر ... باسعار حلوووه..





> ابا وحده اتوفرلي اكلات مفرزه لرمضان ... 
> 
> من فطاير من كل الانواع .. وسمبوسه من كل الانواع .. وفلافل .. والقطايف ..
> 
> والسبرينغ رول ... بكل الانواع ..
> 
> وانا محطيه ميزانيه 350 الى 400 درهم للاكلات المفرزه ... 
> 
> ويفضل التاجره اتكون من العين ... عشان التوصيل ما ياخذ علي وايد ...


اكرر طلبي

----------


## نبع الصافي

السلام عليكم

اريد مصممه اتصمم لي بطايق بروشورات ولوحة اليكترونية موقع اليكتروني مقابل اجر ادفعه لها 

ياليييييت الرد السريع

----------


## uaeeyes99

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع جلابيه هنديه على ديزاين ياباني بليييز طرشولس رابطها

----------


## سيد العذارى

منوه تقدر توفر لي كفرات اي باد 1 سبونج بوب 
شرات الي فالصوره 
http://www.q8yats.com/upload/uploads...f4d3d66b37.jpg

----------


## shamsia

السلام عليكم والرحمة

ابغي استكرات جدران .. ؟

طرشوولي ع الخاص اصور مع الاسعار والكمية اللي عندكم

والسمووحة

----------


## بدويهـ ستآيل

ابغي تااجره توووفر لي هديه بسعر مناسب...
وتوصله للمكان المطلوب..

----------


## نوفاني

مرحبا بغيت فساتين اعراس للبنات عمر 6 و9 سنوات

----------


## بدويهـ ستآيل

ابغي تاجرات يوفرن لي كيكه حق التخرج..

والدفع يكون بالرصيد...

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا نفس هذا الجحال منوه تقدر توفرلي

----------


## sleemh

بغيت مصحف القيام الملون بسعر ممتاز 

منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياه ابيه اقل عن خمسين درهم 

لاني ابي كميه 

وابي ملابس بنت عمرها ثمان سنوات

----------


## رماد الشوق

بسم الله ، 


منو يتوفر عندها جلابيات 
[ ساتان ، حرير ] ، 
للبيت طبعا ، 

+
ايباد سعر مناسب ، 

+

منو التاجره اللي تبيع [ كعوب ] ’

----------


## الياسيه20

> حتى انا ابا عجينه السكر ... باسعار حلوووه..

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الاكواب اللي مال عدسة كيمرة نيكون

وابا الطابعة اللي تطبع على الشرايط

وضرووووري ابا الجهاز اللي يكشف جنس البيبي في البيت

----------


## nice998

ابي اطقم بدل للبنوتات الصغار للعيد مال سنتين - 3 شهور يعني (قميص و بنطلون و ربطة شعر و دلاغ او نعال) الي تقدر توفر لي ترد علي على الخاص

----------


## الهدى1

بنو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب من موقع من برع وفاىدتها تكون 10 % ما أقدر على الزىادة ^___^

----------


## ام هزاع3

انا شفت وحده تبيع مناكير الاقلاام الثمان بــ 100
بس ما ادري وين اختفت

----------


## ورده نرجس

> منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟
> 
> بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..
> 
> عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...

----------


## ~تؤؤته~

السلام عليكم ..~
خوااتي بغيت حد يصمم لي صورة بالفوتوشووب

----------


## misoka

السلام عليكن خواتي

من تقدر توفرلي كريم بارتنرلوف

انا كنت ماخذه منه من زمان بس نسيت اسم العضوه اللي طلبته من عندها

واللي ترد عليه باسرع فرصه الله يجزاها الجنه و ينولها لي في بالها

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا منظم الميكب الل اكثر عن طبقة ويشل وااااااااايد ميكب,, بسعر مناسب..

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالقالب بسعر زين لأني بطلب كمية .....

----------


## cute MaMa

السلام عليكم
منوه تقدر توفر لي الكلبشات الرومانسية
وهاي اللي تغطي لعيون اعتقد يكونن طقم

ومشكووورات

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الجهاز اللي يكشف جنس البيبي في البيت ...

وابا الطابعة اللي تطبع على الشرايط

----------


## ريانة الجنان

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شخباركم اخواتي 

لو سمحتوا اخواتي بغيت فساتين قصيره للمناسبات بس ما ابغي استرتش 

اللي عنده او يعرف أحد يطرش لي رساله خاصه ..

شكرا لكم*

----------


## HUNNY

ابغي ملابس للعيد للبنت عمر 6 سنوات واولاد

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت حزام للخصر بس يكون جلد
ابغيه عريض لونه يا* فضي* او وردي فسفوري او فوشي

----------


## baka

يا ريت اللي تعرف حد يبيع جلابيات دانتيل موديلات فخمه للنفاس تطرشلي 

وشكرا  :Smile:

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اسكارفات لاي براند .. اصلي ومع اثبات ,, اريد كميه ..

ويكون متوفر .

----------


## اوقات فراغ

فساتين حق البنوتات حق العيد التاجره الي تطلب تراسلني 


وابا تاجره تطلب من النت بعموله ١٠ او ١٥ بالميه كحد اقصى

----------


## Rالشامسية

دراعات كويتية او جلابيات مغربية


ضروري بسرعه

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

تشقير السوناماااااااااااااار

ضرورري باسرع وقت

----------


## 7780karamil

> هلا خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالقالب بسعر زين لأني بطلب كمية .....


 نفس الطلب بلييييز

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات ياحلوات ابغي استاند مكيااج ويكون السدد وااايد

----------


## يا رب لك م

اريد اكيااس قمااشيه حجمها زين بسعر الجمله بلييز

----------


## ورده نرجس

> منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟
> 
> بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..
> 
> عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...

----------


## روح الميث

لو سمحتن بغيت ستاند الككب كيك 

يكون حلوو 

ع الخاص بليز

----------


## أحلام علي

ابا اشيا راقية اعرض عليها اكسسواراتي ^^

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي اشيااااااء تراثية

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

ابا اغرااااااااض من لننندن

----------


## UmSawaf

هلا خواتي 
بغيت اكمام كارينا الملونه بغيت ١٢ حبه تقريبا او اقل 
هب مشكله بس تكون ألوانها حلوه



بغيتها قبل او يوم الثلاثاء ٢٨/٦ لأني بسافر يوم الاربعاء

أنا من بوظبي - بني ياس

----------


## الحرف العنيد

منو يوفر تذاكر سفر باسعاااار رخيصة ^^

----------


## عنود الشامسي

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

بغيت مثل هالعربات بس الاهم الحجم صغير وخفيفة

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا ايباد 2 
64 قيقا

لاقل سعر^^

----------


## أم العطور

*مرحبا بنااات



صبااااح الخير

ابا مانيكان بس مب بلاستيك
الي اتي فيها قطن في الخياط عان احط قطعة و دبابيس


و شكرا*

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه

اريد التاجره هند

الي تبيع استكرات الحنا 

بلييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## لُجَين

أنا أبغي وااااايد اشياااء 

و ياااريت احصلها عن تاجره وحده أو ثنتين 

و يااااريت يكون سعرها حلو لأني بشتري عنها أكثر من شي ( إذا حصلت الي يعجبني و بسعر مقبوول)


أدور على /

الرومانسيات الزوجيه و خااااصة المضيئة منها مثل المفرش المضيء ، الأقلام المضيئة و ... و ...



الطابعه الي تطبع على الشرايط 


ملابس تكون عبارة عن قمصان طويله 


مكينة الخياطه الميني


عبااايااات فخمه فخمه 



و أبغي هديه رجاالييه غرييييييبه وااايد و بسعر معقول 


مفااارش للسراير ( تلبيسات )



المنظماات الملابس والجواتي وهاي السوالف





> هلا خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالقالب بسعر زين لأني بطلب كمية .....





> امممـ
> 
> بعد أبا عدسات ملونة نظر .، 
> 
> اللي عندها بأسعــار معقولة والكواليتي ممتاز ياريت اطرشلي رابط موضوعها
> وانا باذن الله العدسة اللي تناسبني براسل راعيتها .,






> منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟
> 
> بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..
> 
> عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...



و شكرااااااا

----------


## $عطر$

مرحبا بليز تاجرات سبق وطلبت تاجرة توفرلي رموش الحبة حبة موالكاملة بس مافهمت هي كيف الحبه حبه ولاردت لي خبر المهم قلت اشوف تاجرة تفهم في الرموش زين ابيها الحبه حبه داخل بوكس صغيرون تقريبا فيه 12 حبه رمش* ياليت بسرعة ترد لي خبر وتكون جااااادة في الامر

----------


## UmSawaf

هلا خواتي 
بغيت اكمام كارينا الملونه بغيت ١٢ حبه تقريبا او اقل 
هب مشكله بس تكون ألوانها حلوه



بغيتها قبل او يوم الثلاثاء ٢٨/٦ لأني بسافر يوم الاربعاء

أنا من بوظبي - بني ياس

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت عباه للاعراس ماتكن وايد شفافه 
مابغي الشغل الي فيها يكون مبالغ فيه ابغي شي بسيط وراقي 
باسرع وقت ممكن 
وابغي حزام للخصر يكون جلد عريض بلون فضي بلمعه او فوشي

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

من تقدر اتوفرلي حبوب سيشيدو بلس اليابانيه
اللي نفس الصوره فوق

----------


## Alya Sharjah

السلام عليكم منو عندها مجموعه كامله وسعر يكون مقبول ^^



وهذا بعد

----------


## ilqa6wa

> تاجرات قمصان النوم
> 
> ماعليكن امر طرشن لي الكتالوجات على الخاص

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

كريييييييييييييييم تريتسبوت 
راسلت تاجرة اظن اسمها دودسوما ماردت علي للحين  :Frown: 
ضروري ابا كمية

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى قفطان مغربية او دراعات كويتية
ضروري بلييييز

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى نفس الدراعات اللي الهام فضاله تلبسهن

ضروري بلييييز

----------


## dream_22

لو سمحت تاجرات 

اللي تبيع المرضعة العجيبة ( مرضعة وبرا) اطرشلي الصور

----------


## misoka

رجاءا خواتي اللي تقدر توفرلي كريم بارتنر لوف للتخسيس تتواصل معاي باسرع وقت

الكريم بيخلص عني وانا محتاجتنه

----------


## لحظات عابرة

اخواتي ربيعتي محتاجة قمصان نوم حلوة
اللي عندها ترسل لي الصور مع الاسعار شرط ما تكون صينية

----------


## زمـ ... ـانـ.

منو يسوي كب كيك واتكون من دبا بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> تشقير السوناماااااااااااااار
> 
> ضرورري باسرع وقت


+

سكارفات براند اصليييييييييييه 

+ 

اكياس بالجملللللللللله 

( ساده ممااريد منقشات )

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا 
منوه تقدر توفر لي شيل صلاه تكون ساده وخفيفه او مش شرط ساده لو تكون ديزايناتها بسييييييطه

بليز اطرش لي الصور عالخاص

----------


## زمـ ... ـانـ.

اللي يسون كب كيك بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز يراسلوني ضروري

----------


## القلب 2009

السلام عليكم 

ابغي لعبة توي ستوري الدمية( وودي )اتوقع من توي أر از
http://debian.ues.edu.sv/compartidos...bian/woody.jpg

----------


## غير النآس

بودرة اليوليس لازالة الشعر الاصليه


ويكون التوصيل بالبلاد مب بالخارج

----------


## الوطنية

هلا. الغوالي. 

شحالكم. 
ممكن. توفرولي. شنط. راقية. وحلوة باسعار. حلوة. مب. غالية. 
اي. ماركة. عادي. و. بعد اذا. وفرتولي. شنط. Purse bloge. زين. 
يعطيكم العافية. ان شالله. ومشكورين
بس. بليز. ضروري

----------


## ليلتوه

ضرووري 

ابي مانيكاان بجسم كاامل الريول مب مهمة بس اهم شي اليد 


الي عندها تطرش لي ع الخااص لاني ما ارجع لردوودي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا ايباد 2 لاقل سعر مساحة 64 قيقا..
وبعد ابا ايباد 1 نفس المساحة

----------


## الياسيه20

> حتى انا ابا عجينه السكر ... باسعار حلوووه..






> ابا وحده اتوفرلي اكلات مفرزه لرمضان ... 
> 
> من فطاير من كل الانواع .. وسمبوسه من كل الانواع .. وفلافل .. والقطايف ..
> 
> والسبرينغ رول ... بكل الانواع ..
> 
> وانا محطيه ميزانيه 350 الى 400 درهم للاكلات المفرزه ... 
> 
> ويفضل التاجره اتكون من العين ... عشان التوصيل ما ياخذ علي وايد ...
> ...

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

السلام عليكم

أخواتيَ منو تروم توفرلي هاي الإستايلات .. ؟

شراتها أو جريب منها . .









وبأسعار معقولهِ .!*
والدفِع سلم واسسسستلمَ . .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

بغيت منظمات الأدراج

ومنظمات الملابس الداخلية مع الاسعار والصور

----------


## ayu

*السلام عليكم ..

خواتي منو تقدر توفر اكسسورات & جواتي فخمة للاعراس والمناسبات*

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي منظم الادراج او مقسم الادراج 

وبأسعار معقولهِ .!*
والدفِع سلم واسسسستلمَ . .

----------


## سبلونة

اللي عندها زبدة شيا اصليه ميه بالميه اكيييييييييييد 

تراسلني

----------


## شذى الألحان

مرحباا الغاليــآت ... شحــآلكــن ..

فديــتكن بغيــت تاجرات العبــي .. يطرشن لي الكولكشــنآت اليــديده ( وصلة الموضوع ) ..

بغيــت اختار شئ فخم وحلووو للعيـــد من ألحيـــن .. 


لو ماعليـــــكن أمــر ^_^

----------


## red apple

تآجرآت آلمنتدى 

منو تقدر توفرلي 

مجموعة Pink للشعر !! 





و هن عبآرة عن : 

Conditioning Shampoo 

Conditioner protection 

Scalp Soother & Oil Sheen

Oil Moisturizer لوشن الــــزيوت المـــرطبة

----------


## قسى قلبي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخواتيَ منو تروم توفرلي هاي الإستايلات .. ؟
> 
> شراتها أو جريب منها . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مي تووو بغيت شراتهم السموحه من راعية الصوره  :Smile:

----------


## روحيـ تحبكـ

منوه تاجر ذهب اباااا ضروري 


تراسلي على الخاص بليييييز

----------


## uaq_g

مساء الخير 

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي مصحف القيام

----------


## أم فطوومه

منو من التاجرات تسوي مدس وشنطة الياهل بقطع من امريكا؟؟؟

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

مطلووووووب قميص نوم الملكه المثيره وحده من التاجرات كانت اتبيعه بس ضيعته .. 


ومطلوب لبس رقصص الشرقي ..


ومطلوووب تاجر تقدر اتوفر لي بجايم فكتوريا سيركت

----------


## أم سااارة

بغيت بدل راقية ؤفيها حراكات لبنوته 
مثل البدل السوريه اللي تكون من عدة قطه بعمر سنة وبعد لسنتين
وبغيت جلابية من متجر اصايل للجلابيات الكويتية
وبغيت جواتي حلوة وتكون الاسعار من120ونازل
ويعد بغيت صنادل وجواتي لبنوته قياس 24

----------


## akka

بغيت زيت أركان

----------


## angel85

تاجراتنا العزيزات
اريد كم طلب 
اول طلب اريد كفرات سرير للبنات والاولاد تكون رسومات كرتونيه سبونج بوب دورا 

ثاني طلب 
من فتره شفت توقيع وحده تبيع شوكلاته تنزل الوزن ولا عرفته وين ولا تذكرتها ياريت صاحبه الموضوع تراسلني صارلي اسبوع ادور شي ينزل الوزن 

جلابيات حلوه وراقيه ياريت لو تكون شيفون ناعم راقي في اللبس 
جلابيات عاديه تنفع للحريم الكبار 

وبس تسلمووووووووووون

----------


## ام نزوي

الطلب الاول : اسوارة فندي بسعر ارخص من السوق 
الطلب الثاني: قميص نوم احمر 
الطلب الثالث: ساعة عملية ناعمة جدا بسعر معقول + خواتم ناعمة عملية مقاس 16

----------


## ساسي ذهب

بلييييييز تاجراات العبي ابا افصل حق العيد ابا شئ حلووووو ومناسب وسعر احلى ماابا اشيا مال عيمان وراس الخيمه لاني شفت ستايلاتهم وما عيبتني

----------


## Alya Sharjah

ابغي بدل حق العيد + ابغي جلابيات حق العيد يكون شغله حلوه واسعار اتكون معقوله ^^

----------


## AL-jawaher

أبغي اكياس حجم كبير قماش او عاديه بسعر مناسب 
بسعر الجمله 
بليييز ظروري

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا زيت الحلبة الاصلي بليييييييييييز وبسعر غير مبالغ فيه وبحجم وسط

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفريلي شرات هالجاكيت ويكون خفيف 
بسعر معقول ..!!!! وسلم اسستلم !!!! ...

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى منو تقدر تطلب لي من برع 
بسعر معقوول !!*

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

منو تقدر توفرلي احزززمه ماركات للبيع + ميداليات ماركه

----------


## غربة_الروح

السلام عليكم بنات

من تعرف تصمم خلفيات مواضيع مثل جيه
http://i34.tinypic.com/2lvh8r9.jpg

بس بطابع اسلامي مع عنوان لك تصميم

بليز اريد اسعار زينه ومب مبالغ فيها 

وشكرا :Smile:

----------


## طيف الغربة

السلام عليكم 

تجورات الي عندها نقابات راقية وقماش راقي وخفيف ما يتعب بالحر تتطرش لي مع الاسعار 

لو عجبني النقاب بتواصل وياها 


بحفظ الله

----------


## أنا الأحلى

منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات angry bird ل اي باد ٢

----------


## سموو علي

. . . . 

بغيت شنطة LV تكون نظيفه واصليه 100% بليز 

LV trevi

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

ابا الاعشاب المغربيه مثل الحنا البيضا والعكر الفاسي وبودره بيبي ست

زبده الشيا و زبده الكاكاو وزيت اركان كله اصلي


اتريــااااا  :Smile:

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت شنطه للمكياج من الجلد باقل من 200 درهم وا تكون راقيه

----------


## العطر

تاجرات التغليف والهدايا لو سمحتوا اريد فكرة لهديه حق بنت 

تخرجت من الثانوية بامتياز 

ابا شي مميز وحلو وباقرب وقت بس مش عارفه شو اهديها؟؟؟؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

شي وحده من التاجرات كانت اتبييع ماسكرا لتطويل الرموش
بس ما اذكر اسمهااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Frown:

----------


## المتعدله

بغيت شيل ملونه حق السفر

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا جواتي و نعالات حق بنوته عمرها 4 سنوات

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

منو تقدر توفرلي كريم بوهلي + منيرفاا

----------


## سر الخفووق

في وحده تبيع ثلج داكسي بوب ال ١٠٠ حبه ب٥٠ 

ناسيه النك ياليت الي تبيعه بهالسعر تراسلني

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا

منوه تقدر توفر لي الملعب الصابوني للايجار في العين ؟!!

بليز اطرش لي عالخاص

----------


## سوارفسكي

لو سمحتوا خواتي ما تعرفون وحده من التاجرات بالمنتدى ممكن تسوي لي نفس هالكيكة او شي يشبهها ...

او محل براك ....








بليز طلبي مستعجل 
و انا ما بيها لعيد ميلاد ..

----------


## طفله الورد

منو تقدر توفر لي كاب لــ ( التخرج)

----------


## الغموض ساسي

السلام عليكم 

خواتي منو من التاجرات 
تقدر توفرلي أطقم النفاس 
ابا ضروري 
احتست وأنا إدور ومالقيت

----------


## نظرات حانيه

منو تقدر توفرلي البودرة اليابانيه الذهبيه الاصليييييييييه من زمان حاطه طلبي ولا حد رد علييييييييه

----------


## حاسة سادسة

ابا. وحدة توفر لي تنورة قصيرة وبوت طويل وقميص ولو معاهم اكسسوارات وايد زين

----------


## غاليه !!

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي بدله حق ولدي عمره سنتين حق عرس يعني بدله حلوه لو تكون رسميه او اي شي المهم تناسب لعرس أناسرت مردف لكن ما حصلت يقولون ف دبي مول شي بس ظروفي ما تسمح لي أسير يا ريت حد يساعدني *ولذريتها البيزات وعمولتها

----------


## عنقاشة كاشخة

عزيزاتي التاجراااااااااااات...

ابا اكسسوار للشعر حق الاعراس... اذا ممكن تطرشولي صور الاكسسوارات اللي عندكم..

واذا وحدة عندها وردة لونها فضي او رمادي تخبرني.. تكون كبيرة وتنحط على الشعر..

اتريا رسايلكم بلييييييييييز .. باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## farawla 22

السلام عليكم

انا سمعت عن العطور اللي تتعبأ بدبي (نفس الزجاجه ونف الريحه) ياريت لو وحده تقدر توفرها بس انا اول شي بجرب يعني بطلب عطر واحد 

شكرا انتظر ردودكم على الخاص

----------


## nuara111

مرحبا ،، خواتي منـ�ـو من التاجرات الحبوبات تقدر توفرلي فير تكسير الشعر ضروري ^^

----------


## احلى زعول

هلا أخواتي التاجرات ابي اشتري من موقع 
فمن تقدر اتسهلي عملية الشراء لانه ما عندي بطاقه للنت

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت استاند مكياج لو سمحتوووووااا

----------


## لُجَين

بغيت لو سمحتوا عدسات ملونه الي تكبر العين واااااااااااايد بس بنفس الوقت تكون للنظر



و بغيت منظمات الأدراج



ومنظمات الملابس الداخلية مع الاسعار والصور


تلبيسات قطنية أو حرير لكفرات السرير

----------


## full options

*

السلام عليكم


ابا مكسره لتغطية الشعر البيض
و كريم لتخفيف او اخفاء بروز عروق الايدين*

----------


## نبض الشارقة

بلييييييييز بغيت ساعة شوبارد اصلية 100%

----------


## نظرات حانيه

> منو تقدر توفرلي البودرة اليابانيه الذهبيه الاصليييييييييه من زمان حاطه طلبي ولا حد رد علييييييييه

----------


## Mall.08

مطلوب عدسات ملونة (بني غامق ما اريد عسلي) تكون نظر + بانحراف

يفضل تكون مدتها من شهر إلى 3 شهور

مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

بليز ابا وحده فنانه ف سوالف السويتات
ابا اسوي كيكه تخرج ضروريييي...><

----------


## um-beereg3

اكياس باحجام مختلفة 
باسعار رخيصه

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

قطععَ استرجُ ( جيشيهُ )ِ ,
3>3>3>"

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا اكسسوارات حق إيباد 2 و إيباد 1 

ياريت اللي تراسلني تطرشلي الروابط مب تخليني ادور وراسي يفتر

----------


## تـولي

ابغى مليكان (العروسه اللي يلبسوها الفساتين)عاااااااااااجل الي معاها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## farawla 22

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا سمعت عن العطور اللي تتعبأ بدبي (نفس الزجاجه ونفس الريحه) ياريت لو وحده تقدر توفرها بس انا اول شي بجرب يعني بطلب عطر واحد 
> 
> شكرا انتظر ردودكم على الخاص


بعدني انتظر

----------


## baka

منو تعرف حد يوصل هديه مع كيكه للبيوت ؟

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

ابا وحده فنانه ف سوالف الكيك
ابا كيكه تخرج 



ضرووووووري


وبليز ابا ملابس يهال ماركات تحت عمر السنه

وابا الي تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه بعموله 50 شفت نكها بس ناسيه منوو
><
اترييييييييييييييييييييه بليززززززززززززززز

----------


## شوآخي

مرحبآ ...

في وحده من بنآت لوتاه تبيع دخون 
اللي تعرف نكهآ والا رابط ملفها تعطيني اياه


ويزآكن الله خير*

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا قطع حرير

واكسسوارات للإيباد 1 و 2

----------


## sameed

أبا وحده تبيع بآليتات من كوستال سينتس .. 

+ 

اللي يطلبون من المواقع الاجنبيه و تذكر كم عمولتها 

3>

----------


## لُجَين

بغيت منتجات زوجيه و ياااريت تكون متنوعه و من ظمنها *المفرش المضيء* ضرووووووري يرجى مراسلتي باسرع وقت ممكن 



و بغيت بع أباجورة العشاق



و لو سمحتوا عدسات ملونه الي تكبر العين واااااااااااايد بس بنفس الوقت تكون للنظر



و بغيت منظمات الأدراج



ومنظمات الملابس الداخلية مع الاسعار والصور


تلبيسات قطنية أو حرير لكفرات السرير


الوردة الناطقة

الساعه الي إضاءتها تضرب بسقف الغرفه

----------


## العطر

خواتي بغيت وحدة من التاجرات 

تجهزلي هدية لطالبة ثانوية عامة .... اباها باقرب وقت مع تغليف حلو وراقي 

اريد شي بسيط وفخم لو سمحتوا 

وسعر الهدية لا يتجاوز 1200

----------


## JOoryah ~

مرحـبا..

اريد وحده وتكون فاضيه ^^

تروح لبوتيك شاانيل .. ابوظبي او دبي هب مهم ^^

وبتواصل معاها فالمحل عن طريق البيبي او المسن او الواتساب ^^ اللي يريحها 

( بتفاهم مع اللي تبا ع الخاص عن كل شي ) ^^

والدفع سلم واستلم .. ولها عموولتها

----------


## غراموه

*ابي نعال كعب يكون لونه وردي او آسود

مقآآس 40 

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضروي

وشكرآ*

----------


## sweeeet

ابا عضوة تبيع بجايم سوريه للبنوتات من عمر 2 او 3 

ضرووري ابا 
واذا عنده بن كود تاجره تبيع بجايم سوريه للصغار والكبار 
طرشوا لي اياه عالخاص 



شكرا مقدما

----------


## وجه الخير2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الغالياااااات ... بغيت :

مخاويرالعيد 
عبي للدوام والسوق
شيل وجلابيات لرمضان

----------


## ريم بنت راشد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ابغي وحدة توصلي ورد لاي مكان في الدولة

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

اللي تقدر توفر لي بطارية بلاك بيري كيرف الصغير و توصلها لين البيت ( دبي ) تتواصل وياي بليئيئيز 

ضروري

----------


## غلا بن شامس

أبغي حد يطلب لي من موقع جمبوري

----------


## روح الميث

ابي القلم القارئ للقران بسعر معقول

----------


## حلم المسافر

أبغي قطعة زري لونها أسود والزري ذهبي ..
منو يتوفرها لي طرش الصورة على الخاص 

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

معقوووله

مافي تاجره تعرف تسوي كيك للتخررررررررررررج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت مجموعه من : NAIL STICKER 
بس اشكال ايديده ... في حدود 50 

وابا اشوف الاشكال .. 

بس ما بغيت ال MINX 
بسعر معقول .. وسلم استلم ...

----------


## روح أبوي

منو تبيع أجار همبا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## منصوريه800

هلا حبيباتى منو تقدر توفرلى
الشمعه الراقصه اللى تكون عشكل ورده وتلف حق اعياد الميلاد
وعيدان العصير اللى تكون عشكل فواكه واذا فى شى ثاني حلو ويديد حق اعياد الميلاد
بس ياليت قبل يوم 12

----------


## بنت حوااء

أباااااا اكسسوااارات للغرفه مثل ستائر الممرات وهيييك ^_^

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

كيك تخرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رج

----------


## تراتيل أنفاس

.
.
.
,

مرحب ./,

وأنا بعد ابا حد يسوي لي كيك تخرج ، أو كب كيك أو بسكويت أو كوكيز

وأباه ضروري خلال يومين

=)

شكرا

.
.
.

----------


## أم الخليفي

منوه التاجرة اللي تبيع المكنسة العجيبه

----------


## الياسيه20

بغيت وحده اتوفر لي اقماع الفطاير..

بسعر حلوووو ...

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااات بلييز ابا فساتين استرج .. حق العييد .. تكون بسعر منااسب وحلووو .. وتكون راقيه 

بلييييييز بسرعه قبل لا اسافر

----------


## ام نزوي

مرحباا
بليز وفرولي هالاشياء باسعار معقوله

محتاجه كريم الكولاجين لنفخ اليدين ( مع تجارب البنات اذا ممكن )
اسوارة الطاقة (سوده )
فساتين ستريتج قصاتها ناعمة للعيد
نعول ناعمة ( كعبها متوسطة الطول مقاس 36 او 37 )

----------


## نوراسلام

الحاجز للباب مانع دخول الحشرات للمنزل 

بسعر حلوووووو
باخذ كمية

وإلي تعرف وين ينباع تخبرني 

جزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## lolali..!

بغيت بطاقة الابل ستور
الي اقدر انزل منها البرامج من الايتيونز

الي ممكن توفرلي اياها برسل لها المبلغ رصيد ع رقمها

سعرها بين 50 و 60 درهم 

ضرووري بلييز

----------


## ^دلع الغرام^

منو تقدر توفر لي شراااا هالصراويل 
للوالده

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا 

منوه تقدر توفر لي ميني قباضه على شكل ورود او فيونكات بليز تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

السلام عليكم 

خواتي من تقدر اتسويلي كيكه 

أباها لحفلة حق اليهال 

أتكون على شكل شخصية اسبونج بوب

ما اريد صورة الشخصيه على الكيكه

لا

أريد الشخصيه نفسها. بشكلها تكون كيكه

أنا من العين

أريدها ليوم الخميس
ورأ باجر

----------


## موزوه22

يا تاجرات منو يقدر يوفر لي شنطه يد باللون البنفسجي وثانيه باللون الوردي بحجك وسط
ومايكون السعر مبالغ 

ودي اشوف الصوره قبل ما شتري

----------


## Baby_DloOo3a

ابا جهاز تكبير و شد الصدر

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

السلاام علييكم ,, 

مرة شفت وحدة تبيع انواع كاكاوات ,, كندر بأشكال يديدة 
اذا موجودة للحين او لاااا ماادري !! بس ابــــي 
اذا احد عنده يعطيني خبر ويطرشلي الانواااع بلييييييييييز

----------


## أم ستموووني

ضرووووووووووووووووري اللي عندها هدية جاهزة لمولود ولد تراسلني اباها بالكثير باجر الصبح تكون عندي " أنا من أبوظبي"

----------


## لذة عذابه

اريد عبايه للعيد تكون عالموضه

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات حبايبي ممكن تطرشولي لنك التاجره هيام. 

ظروري

----------


## ريماس $

بنات منوه من التاجرات تبيع كيمرة كانون تقريبا كان سعرها 70درهم شي جيه ؟؟؟ منوه من التاجرااات ضروري يابنااااااااااااااااااااات ع الخااااااااااااص 

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## بنت ابوها79

بنات او تاجرات الي عندها جلابيات مغربيه حلوه والوان فاتحه اطرشلي مع الاسعار

----------


## اميرة ^^

تاجرآآآآت

أبغـيْ ملابس سفر " أي شي طوييل "

----------


## farawla 22

السلام عليكم

انا سمعت عن العطور اللي تتعبأ بدبي (نفس الزجاجه ونفس الريحه) ياريت لو وحده تقدر توفرها بس انا اول شي بجرب يعني بطلب عطر واحد 

شكرا انتظر ردودكم على الخاص

----------


## حلم المسافر

> أبغي قطعة زري لونها أسود والزري ذهبي ..
> منو يتوفرها لي طرش الصورة على الخاص 
> 
> جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Miss banadol

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي عبي فراشه جااااااااهزه 

والتوصيل يكون سريع بلييز

----------


## راعية البورش*

أريد تحاميل المغربيه لتكبير المؤخره بليز

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بليييييييييز تاجراات .. ابا فساتييين استرج او اي شي حلوو حق العييييييييد .. قبل لا اساافر  :Frown:

----------


## matcoo

خواتي التاجرات.. من ممكن توفرلي تركيبة الصور الشخصيه.. هاي اللي تحطين صورتج عليها و يقصوها و تقعدين تركبيها.. اللي بالانكليزي:Personalized Photo Jigsaw
انا حابه احطي صورتي و صورة ريلي عليها و اهديها له بمناسبة ذكرى زواجنا...
و مشكوووووره
ملاحظه: ذكرى زواجنا قرييييييبه

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

> بليييييييييز تاجراات .. ابا فساتييين استرج او اي شي حلوو حق العييييييييد .. قبل لا اساافر


وانا بعد ادور لسايز سمول وبسعر حلوو :Smile:

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي اقماع الفطااااااير بليييييز
بسعر حلوووووو

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*ابغي سوع ماركات .. عمليه 
مب مشكله لو كانت مفصصه ... بس مب مال الأعراس

سواء كانت يديده بيفرونها التاجرات .. 
اتمنى اتراسلوني عالخاص .. بالصور مع الأسعاار رجاءاً*

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنوتـآت 

منو تقدر توفرلي هالجآكيت

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

ابغي استكرات جدران .. ؟

طرشوولي ع الخاص اصور مع الاسعار والكمية اللي عندكم

والسمووحة

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 

**1** منو تقدر توفرلي زيت الاملج للشعر
ها صورته 




هو من معاصر الاحلام من انتاج السعوديه
ماعرف اذا متوفر فالعطاريين عندنا فالبلاد 

الي تعرف مكانه وتقدر توفره لي تراسلني عالخاص 


** 2** ثاني شي ابغي المشد الاندوليسي

** 3** ثالث شي ابغي بنطلون جنز سكيني قياس لارج خصر قصير ازرق غامج 


وشكرا

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي جنز سكيني باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## رماد الشوق

آبي كفرات للبي بي

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا كفر او لبسة لإيباد ٢ ويكون وياه كفر للبي بي بولد ٩٧٠٠

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى مكياج
اللي تبيع مكياج تطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## رحلة أمل

هلا خواتي 
بغيت كوب العدسه كانون وسعرها بحدود 90 درهم لااكثر 
مكينة الحف سعرها بحدود 80 درهم 
وكتاب الطبخ السيرلانكي  
بلييييييييييييز اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني ضرووووري

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

ابغي تلبينه يكون طعمها حلو...


وبعد ابغي حجال أثمد ناعم في العين يعني ما احس فيه ويكون اسود وماينزل ويخيس العين نفس((( الجوارح))) هههههههه

----------


## عنود الحب

*ابا غراش ممكن احط فيهم ماسك للشعر او سكراب .. يعني غراش تتسكر عدل وبأحجام مب صغيره .. (وسط وكبيره) وبسعر الجمله بليز

*

----------


## لاهوبه

با كفرات سريييررررر وكفرات فون تنفع للنوكيا N8

وعندي طلبيه كاكاو في الكووووووووويت وابا وحده اتييبها حقي ... الاوردر جاهز ومدفوووع عنه بس ناقص يوصل
بس انا اخافه يذووووووب 

اللي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

> *
> 
> ابغي سوع ماركات .. عمليه 
> 
> اتمنى اتراسلوني عالخاص .. بالصور مع الأسعاار رجاءاً*


هذاك طلبي الجديم

طلبي اليديد هو 

ابا تاجره اتوفرلي كريم معين .. يعني تطلبه لي اونلاين .. مع عممولتها أكييد 
بس اباه سلم واستلم ,, عشان اظمن الجديه .. لانه صارلتي قبل .. حولت مبلغ من سنه يدي ولليوم ماوصلني طلبي ولا انردت لي فلوسي .. الله كريم 

اللي بتوفره لي .. تتواصل ويايه عالخاص .. وبعطيج رابط الموقع .. وبطرشلج رصيد كـ عربون عشان تتأكدين اني جاده بعد 

اترياااكن ^^

----------


## نونو2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي العزيزات 

اريدكم تعلموني كيف اقدر اطلب من هذا الموقع 

http://www.qng.co.kr/Front/Product/?...isplay_group=1 

شفت عندهم شنطه واعجبتني .. 

ممكن تساعدوني ؟؟

أو حتى وحده تطلبها لي وانا اعطيها عمولتها 

وبعد ممكن تقولون لي سعر الشنطة كم بالدرهم؟؟ 

أنا في انتظاركم 

\\

----------


## Athab_RAK

السلام عليكم 
طلي للتاجرات الطبخ 

اي تاجره تبيع بسكويت وكب كيك وحلويات 


او اي عضوه تعرف اي طباخه اقدر اعتمد عليها تسويلي لمناسبه 



بليز تراسلني ضروووري

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 

واريد نفس هالكفر اللي عندها طرش لي رساله

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ..


تاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي البرا سيلكون ...


اللي عندها اطرشلي القياسات والاسعار ... بليييييييييييييييييييز باسرع وقت ...

----------


## دمع الذكريات

مرحبا بنوتات وتاجرات 
منو عندها لبس حلو ومميز
باشكال حلوه واسعار ما يكون مبالغ فيها وايد 
لعمر بنوتات من سنتين او اقل او اكثر

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي بغيت دريسات طويله 
اسعار معقوله بليز

----------


## أم_جاسم

محتاجــــــــــــة حقيبة Ipad 2
ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروري

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت كفرات السرير مابي شي اغلى عن 500 درهم !

----------


## دلع16

*السلام عليكم ...

مره شفت منظم تعليقه لبرابيش (طرابيش ) كنادير الريايل 

وحابه اطلبه الي متوفره عندها ياليت تراسلني او الي تعرف من تبيع منهم تخبرني وشكرا*

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي 

بغيت صدريات (جيليه ) اقطان

الي تقدر تساعدني ، بليز تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## حرم القناص

منو تقدر توفر لي هالساعه

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> منو تقدر توفر لي هالساعه


نفس الطلب والسموحه من راعية الصورة

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت بيجامات بس بسعر حلوووووو

----------


## غروري معذبنهم

االسلام عليكم والرحمه 

ابا بدل حق الاولاد من عمر 3 شهور 

وابا كفارات حق السرير

----------


## كينونه

تاجراات العبي..

نبااااا عبي الموديلات اليديده حق العيد..
و موديلات عملية حق الدوامات..

بلييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## LADY LOVE

ابا وحده تسويلي توقيع بالفلاش عاجل جداً

----------


## AL-jawaher

ابغي نفس الاكمام الي تنلبس تحت العبايه
بس ابغي من النووع الوسييييع 
ياريت الي عندها تراسلني ظرووووري وتخبرني بالالوان الي عنهأ
مع السعر

----------


## سبلونة

ابغي مدس للبيبي بسيييييييييييط وحلو ومرتب ومش غااالي


او انه يكون طقم شنطه مع مدس

----------


## سبلونة

ابغي تاجره من الامارات تبيع زبدة شيا اصلييييييييييييييه اكيييييييييييد ميه بالميه

----------


## سبلونة

> تاجراات العبي..
> 
> نبااااا عبي الموديلات اليديده حق العيد..
> و موديلات عملية حق الدوامات..
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييز


نفس الطللللللللللللللللب

----------


## الحرف العنيد

انا كفرات حق موبايل سامسونج wave


وابا 


مكينة براون للمنطقة الحساسة أصلية وعليها ضمان ^^

----------


## kurai

السلام عليكم 


بغيت جهاز براون للمنطقه الحساسه الي في جزء تقشير 


شكرا ^_^

----------


## نونو فراشة

بغيت وحدة تسويلي هدية لريلي و اتييبها لي مع التغليف في ابوظبي انا
ياريت ضروري

----------


## akka



----------


## رفيعة العين

بغيت مكينة براون للمنطقة الحساسة

----------


## فجر النواعم

ندااااااااااء الى تاجرات الاكل في راااااااااااااااااااك ابغي ورق عنب و محاشي و اكلات غريبه وحلوه و الاسعار ما اتكون مبالغ فيهااااااااااااااا

----------


## روح أبوي

اكرر النداء ابا اجار همبا ........

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*مطلوب سوع غاويه ..مب شرط ماركات 

اتمنى اطرشولي الصور مع الاسعار 
*

----------


## sama DXB

أبغي وحده توفرلي فرش المكياج ماركه كريولأين ،، 
أبغي الست كامل ،، 
و بعد أيشادوهاتهم  :Frown:

----------


## سآآآآآرة

امنوو تقدر توفرلي القطع الميزعه

----------


## فوعة العين

خواتي بغيت حد يوفر لي لبس ممرضات
اقصد يونيفورم.. خاص بالممرضات
اريد الوان حلوة زاهيه بالصور الكرتونية..

عندي ممرضة في البيت واريد اللبس لها..

----------


## bellegirl

*أبغى تاجرات التصميم

توقيع متحرك بحدود 15 ^^


ومشكورين*

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا نفس هذاالنعال قياس 40

----------


## عيناويه 99

آبا نفس هالدراعه او بالاحرى نفس الاستايل ويمحيلي صاحبة الصوره..

----------


## قطوة العين

منو من التاجرات عندها عدة الحمام المغربي كاملة
تراسلني على الخاص ضروري

----------


## kurai

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم 


بغيت جهاز براون للمنطقه الحساسه 


شكرا ^_^

----------


## mooon shj

االلي عنده قمصان بسيطه وعمليه تراسلني 

واللي عندها عبايات شغلها بسيط تراسلني

----------


## مريم ad

.

.



بغيت شرات هالشنطه بس سعرهـآ اقل عن 5000 plz

منو تروم توفرلي خواتي

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

السلام عليكم
بغيت وحده تطلب لي من النت وتكون عمولتها معقووله خصوصا ان طلبي من النت بسييط

----------


## :.:UAE:.:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

في وحدة من الخوات من زمان كانت تسوي ميداليات بارقام السيارات ..... ميداليتها مضيئة ... تولع فالليل ....
منو تقدر تسوي لي الميدالية ..... ولو امكن استلمها بداية الاسبوع الياي على ابعد تقدير

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا اسو توقيعين
يعني أبا سعر مناسب وشغل تمام

----------


## دبلوماسية ..

خواتي ادور على تاجرة اتسوي بسكوت على شكل اصابع ام خماس امحنية البسكوت نقش مال اول 

ياليت اللي عرفتها اطرشلي رابطها ابيها ضروري

----------


## الغضـي

في وحده كانت محطيه موضوع مشدات كل الانواع اللتي تكون مثل استرج 
لو اي وحده تبيع او تعرف الموضوع اطرشلي ع الخاص بلييييييييييييييييييييز 
^________________^

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

تاجرات الاكل المفرز ( كبه و سمبوسه ) ياليت تراسلوني عالخاص ..ابا اطلب لرمضان

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
ابغي وحده اتوفرلي بوكسات تنفع حق البسكويت تشل كيلو وكيلوين 
ابغي كميه وبسعر معقول 
شكرا

----------


## ainain

*السكر الملون المكعبات
*سكر النعناع
*سكر الزعفران

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

همممم ,,

اريـد توزيعات للطلووووع .. مااريد احجام صغيـره ^^ اريد كميه كبيره .. وشي يونيييييييييك بليز !!!!

بليز اللي عندها.. اطرشلي الصور + الاسعار ع الخاااااااص !

لالالالالالالالازم صوووور .. لا تيني وحده وتقولي انا اسوي بس للخصوصيه مااعرف الصور!! ع اي اساس بتعامل معاج وانا ماقد جفت شغلج <<< انحطيت فهالموقف من قبل =)

----------


## فديتني كيووت

بنات بليز ابا فساتين الاسترتج الساده .. يكون لونها موحد مب مشجره .. بقصات حلوه 


بس بسعر معقووووووول بليييييييييييييييز


اللي عندها اطرشلي عالخاص ^^ .. مابا فساتين ربشه .. بس استرتج ساده ..


ثانكس^^

----------


## نخوبه

*مرحبا الغاليات ابااا فستااان يديد لون وردي فااتح او فوشي او نيلي ^.^يكون فخم ورااقي وياليت قصة سمكة ما اباا عنقااااااش*

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبــــا جميعاً , , ^_^ 



حبيباتي عندي طلبين


الأول ، 

بغيت فساتين استرج ساده بقصات حلووه او يكون فيهم شغل خفيف بس الاهم يكونون ساده يعني القطعه تكون ساده مب مشجره ________________________ وبأسعار معقوله وحلووه 



الثاني ، 

بغيت اللصق مال الحنااا الي تنحط ع الايد بحجام مختلفه واشكال مختلفه 





ياليت الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري ^^

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

ادور ع جهاز نيتروجينا لتنظيف البشره .. اسمه سونيك لانه يدور 

هاي صورته وهو جهاز يديد .. واسمه Wave Sonic Spinning Power-Cleanser


الجهاز الجديم كان بس يهتز .. اما هذا يدور 


اللي تقدر اتوفره لي اكيد لها عمولتها 

او اللي اتعرف وين ممكن احصله ؟

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

مرحبا أدور قران أهديه لريلي بمناسبة شهر رمضان يكون غاوي وفخم فخم فخم

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ممممم بعد أدور حنا سوده وستكرات الحنه بس قصايد

----------


## um-beereg3

> ممممم بعد أدور حنا سوده وستكرات الحنه بس قصايد



نــفــس الطـلــب ^^

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم..

بغيــــت ملاابس نووووووووووووم للمتزوجااااااااااات والعراااايس..ابي الموديلاات اليديده..والاسعااار معاااهاا..
طرشوولي ع الخااص الروااابط....

ضروووري بليييييييييييييييييييز..

----------


## Madam Abboud

السلام عليكم 

مين من تاجرات الاكل بتسوى الاوزي السورى والكبب بانواعها تكون بابوظبي تراسلنى عالخاص

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

منو اللي تبا تبيع كاميرا كانون مع ملحقاتها ب7000 وشوي؟؟؟؟

اباها

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

السّلام عليكم 

لو سمحتوا أريد وحدة تقدر تسوي لي بوكس فيه هدايا حق زوجي !

----------


## مريووومه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


منو التاجرة اللي تبيع جهاز الليزر المنزلي
باحسن سعر طبعا مع ضمان

----------


## جروووح انسانة

ابغي المفرش المضي الاحمر ..
وابغي ابجورةالعشاق و الشموع الامنه ووورد البانيو؟؟

بشكل عام منتجات رومنسيه لذكرى خاصه ؟

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

مطلوب ليزر تريا المنزلي ... 
رجاء ابغي وحده تطلبلي بنفس السعر اللي بالموقع وتاخذ عموله على الطلبيه ... 
او اللي تقدر تطلبلي وانا بعطيها الموقع ....

----------


## malakmaroc

ابي وحدة تصمم لي ملصق بيلز اباه اليوم

----------


## سموو علي

بغييت بوكسات للتوزيعااات . . بسسعرر حلو ابا مجموعه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم 

بنات منو تبيع قهوة التنحيف قيمتها على 200 درهم 
انا قبل كنت طالبتنها بهالقيمه
بس اباها بسرعه خلال يومين 

واللي بترد عليه يفضل انها تتعامل مع شركه توصيل غير راك

في انتظاركم

----------


## بقايا الأمس

بغيت احد يطلب لي من موقع وبعطيه عموله
وهذا الموقع
http://www.******************/

----------


## الغلا مياسي

حد يعرف وين ممكن احصل كفر للاب ماركه اتش بي .. 

تاجرة تبيع . .. 

بسعر حلوو

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد شيب بيت ملونه 


اهم شي تكون قطن وخفيفه يعني تناسب الصيف 

اريد كميه والوان حق رمضان

اللي عندها ترسلي على الخاص

----------


## ليلتوه

ابي الجهااز ضرووووووووووووووري 

يصنع 50 حبة فطاااير فدقيقة

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

اريد سجادة المعبقه بالعود

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
بغيت بوكسات اللي لهم غطى شفاف 
للبسكويت و كميه أبغي 
شكرا

----------


## malsoona

بغيت موضوع التاجرة اللي تبيع ورق حائط مستورد . . . . ظيعت الموضوع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*

ابا سليبرات دلع

+ 

أصغر طابعة المحمولة (ممكن أطبع منها من الموبايل)
بشوف أحلى سعر 

+ 

أطبع اسمي و اللوجو على أجياس

-
على الخاص الصور + الاسعار*

----------


## baby-.-pink

أبا لقينزآآآآت بليز

----------


## ام فهيد

خواتي ابي سكارفات سادة و بالوان مختلفة

----------


## uae_student

منو من التاجرات اللي تقدر توفري كفر ابيض ساده كنغ سايز وتوصيل لحتا باجر خميس ضروري

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

يمكن المكان غلط..بس صدق ابا اطلب هالطلب..

منووو تعرف تسوي قهوه عربيه وشاي..وتكون الحرمه الي تسويه من بوظبي..وقريبه من بني ياس والرحبــه..وجيــه..
وادبر الدلال وتكون راقيه واستكنات وصينيه لدلال..طبعا..
وطبعا القهوه هي ادبرها والشاي..بس المكان الي تبا تسويه عاادي يكون فالبيت عندنا..
وطبعا كل شي بحساابه وبتااخذ حقها وتعبها..الي بتسوي لي..^^
بس بشرط تكوون القهوه عربيـــه والكل يمدحها..ومضبووطــه..يعني مجربه المدح من الناس..

نتفــآآهــم ع الخــآآص

----------


## ..الأماكن..

*عزيزاتي اللي تعرف تسوي لي بطاقة ام ام اس تتواصل معايه عالخاص*

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

بليز التاجره الي تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه بعموله 50
راسلتني هي بس ضيعت نكها السموحه
اباها تراسسسلني بليز

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا نفس هذا النعاااااااال بليييييييييييييييييييييييز .... ق :40 

وابا زيت الخروع لاصلي 
ضروري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا توزيعات طلووووووووع!

بليز !! اريد احجام كبيره ! هب تطرشولي البوكسات الصغار اللي ينحط فيها حبه جوكليت !!

الصور + الاسعار ع الخاص
ابيه فاقل من اسبوع

----------


## malsoona

> بغيت موضوع التاجرة اللي تبيع ورق حائط مستورد . . . . ظيعت الموضوع


بلييز محد يعرف الموضوع لأني ظيعته ..  :Frown:

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا قماطات وطواقي كوروشيه

----------


## كل شي

*ابا كتاب طبخ 

عااااااااااااااااااااااجل بلييييييييييييييز


كتاب يعلم الطبخ*

----------


## وين انت ؟

أبا قماطات من كل الانواع قطن وكروشيه واللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## علاية971

مرحب بنات ابا فناجين البسكوت بالكاكاو

----------


## بقايا الأمس

ابي ماكينة الشمع .. 
اللي تشل الشعر 
هاي اللي يكون داخلها الشمع و تذوبه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت توزيعات مواليد من امريكا كانت بنت ابيعهم بس نسيت اسمها

----------


## نظرات حانيه

بنات ابا شرات هاي الاساور

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ابا ارقام اتصالات حلوه بـ 300 درهم وتحت 
اللي عندها اطرشلي اللسته وانا بختار . .

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

التاجرات اللي يسون تواقيع .. ياريت اتراسلوني .. وابغي اشوف الشغل ^ـ*

----------


## عنا عمري

مرحبا


بغيت نعل نسائيه يكون عليهن شعار فراري

ووو بعد ابا نعل يكون عليهن علم بريطانيا

----------


## كل شي

ابا كتب طبخ للبشاكير 

بليييييييييييييز

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

> مرحب بنات ابا فناجين البسكوت بالكاكاو

----------


## رفيعة العين

مطلوب أقماع الحلويات وربطة الأقماع الشفافة

----------


## لاهوبه

ويننننننننكن ياتاجرات كل ممااطلب شي مااحصله


ابا كفرررررررررات كيوووت نوكيا n8

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

فساتين استرج للعيد

ماي ورد اصلي

----------


## موزه السويدي

*التاجره طيف وردي او اختها ( الموز ) وحده فيكن تراسلني ابي 3 شراشف 
مقاس شخص ونص ويكون الحشو مخيوط مب بروحه ياريت تحطون طلبي بالصور
عالخاص من اللي متوفر بنفس المواصفات اللي قلتلها دورت على نكاتكن ماحصلتكن*

----------


## أحلام علي

ابا اسوي اجياس عليها اسمي مال 1000 حبه

150 قرام

a5

لون واحد بس

ابا احسن عرض

^^

----------


## HONG

ابى توزيعات لرمضان 
ومناسبه لدوام 
وبتكون لموظفين وموظفات 
واباهم قبل نهايه الشهر جاهزين 
انا من بوظبي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> ابا ارقام اتصالات حلوه بـ 300 درهم وتحت 
> اللي عندها اطرشلي اللسته وانا بختار . .


ضروري خواتي اللي عندها ارقام مب مستخدمه اطرشلي اللسته وانا بختار . .

----------


## sara311

السلام عليكم 

ادور على تاجره اتبيع شامبو ميتل .. ضرووووووري

و شكرا

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

بنات انا ابغي مكياج بن ناي وبالاخص الارواج

----------


## mooon shj

انا وحده شاطره اتسووي اكلات رووعه 

اللي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## um-beereg3

> وين ممكن احصل نفس هالبوكسات الخشب ؟



نــفـــس الــطـلـب

----------


## Miss banadol

بناات منو تبيع عبي جاهزه بقصات حلوووووه

راسلني ع الخاص بليز

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

الغاليات بغيت اطقم المواليد الي مطرزه باساميهم

----------


## زي العسل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ياليت حد يوفر لي زيت شما الأصلي مال تاجر دبي بيبي

الله يجزاكم بالجنة,

----------


## غير النآس

منو تقدر تسويلي هالطقم لون ثاني وبحذف اشيا بسعر اوكي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة تطرز اسم البيبي على اللبس بس التنفيذ ما ياخذ اكثر من يومين^^

----------


## احتاجك..

منو التاجرة اللي تسو لوقو او تاغ للعبي ؟؟ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري تراسلني

----------


## AL-jawaher

أبغي هديه حلووووه ما تتعدى ال، 500 لربيعتي بتعرس 

وتاجرات قمصان النوم بليييز ممكن اتطرشون لي الكاتلوجات ظروووري واتمنى الاسعار تكون مناسبه

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابا ايباد ون بدون كاميرا \ بدون ثري جي \ 16 غيغا

----------


## المقام السامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابا زيت اركان المغربي الاصلي
منو توفره لي

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

بليز التاجرات اليي يطلبون من مواقع اجنبيه بعموله 50 درهم

تراسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلني ضروري
كذا وحده من اهلي تبي تطلب><

----------


## روح الصمت

ابا مصمم او مصممة ديكور يصمم لي صالون نسائي للتجميل ( بس تصميم)

----------


## وصووفه

بغيت التاجره اللي تكتب اسما الاطفال على التشيرت

----------


## WATMOR

مطلوب مصممة ..
تصميم لوغو تجاري + بزنس كارد 
باسعار مناسبة  :Smile:

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت وحده تشتريلي جهاز الليزر

nono8800

اليديد ...

من امريكا وترسله لي ..بس فايدتها تكون بسعر معقول 


 :Smile:

----------


## فرعونه

خواتي بغيت تاجره تبيع كريم اساس للجسم 

اذا ممكن تراسلني ع الخاااص ...

----------


## زي العسل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ياليت حد يوفر لي زيت شما الأصلي مال تاجر دبي بيبي
> 
> الله يجزاكم بالجنة,

----------


## وصووفه

بغيت التاجره اللي تكتب اسما الاطفال التشرتات

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا وحده اتسويلي هديه لبيبي بوي مع التغليف ب300 درهم..شامله الاغراض..

----------


## احتاجك..

> منو التاجرة اللي تسو لوقو او تاغ للعبي ؟؟ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري تراسلني



بنات قصدي اللي يكون شرا التوقيع يكون معلق فالعباة او فالابة من فوق^^

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
أدور على البوكسات الشفافه اللي أتي قويه يعني يوم يطيحن 
ينكسرن حق البسكويت وأبغي كميات 
مشكورين

----------


## um-beereg3

عـطـور فـرآش اريـد ريحتـه حلو يبطي في الفراش 
+ عــود مـعـطـر 

صــور + آرآء البنــآت " على الرسائل الخاصة "

----------


## Madam Abboud

ابا ايباد 1 بسعر معقول

----------


## دار الحي

بغيت راس المنيكان للمكياج 
اللي اقدر اتعلم عليه المكياج

----------


## أم امون

السلام وعليكم

لو سمحتو خواتي بغيت سجادة الصلاة للجيب ماركات وبسعر معقول

وبغيت مدس للبيبي بسعر معقول بعد

*

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

لو سمحتو خواتي بغيت سجادة الصلاة للجيب ماركات وبسعر معقول

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو التاجره الي تبيع لفافات الكيرلي

----------


## الحـــــايره

ابا مانيكان 

وابا بعد مثل هالراس اللي بالصورة

----------


## نوردبـي

:SalamAlikom: 

تاجرات بغيت غراش العطر مع كرتونها.50مل و100 مل. بغيت كميه بسعر معقول بغيت بالدرزن
والى عندها ياليت ترسلي الصور مع السعر..

----------


## al3yon121

تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي هاللبس 
بنت 6 سنوات

----------


## حبيب عمري

انا بدي فساتين فرح للعروس يكون سعروا تحت 5000 درهم ويكون موديلوا حلو

----------


## الامل موجود

أبغي استكرات للحنى

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

ابغي تاتووو حنا شفت وحده اتبيعه بس ضيعتها او اي وحده اتبيع تاتووو اسود

----------


## أحلام علي

في وحدة طرشتلي عن مصحف القيام نسيته نكها وقلتلها ابا 20 واحد

----------


## malsoona

ابا اسااور حللوة وبأسعار معقولة
كنت حافظة موضوع تاجرة بس ظاع عنيي كشخا الاساور كانت واسعارها بحدود 30 و35
والشغل اظن هاند مييد . . 
 :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

...
تارجات منو تجهز هدايا خاصة بطريقة حلوة !

احتاجها ضروري

----------


## **u.a.e**

مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

ابا وحده تسوي ميني فطايــــــــــــــر (( مشكل ))...

----------


## uae_student

ابغيً من التاجرات الحلوات كريم زنجبيل للتنحيف البطن مع مشد اندونيسي بسعر معقول وسلم واستلم واقرررررررب وقت

----------


## آهات القلب

ابا جلابيات حلوة للعيد وياريت تكون من الشيفونات وتكون وسيعه لاني حامل 


وابغي استكرات حنا تنفع للاصابع مابي رسوم كبيرة 


ياريت الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## al3yon121

> تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي هاللبس 
> بنت 6 سنوات

----------


## فراشه_وردية

*,,,,,,,,

بغــــــــــــيت وحـــــــــــدة اتصمم لي بــــــــــــــــنر اعلاني لموقعـــــــــــي 
,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

او حد يدلني على وحدة تصمملي*

----------


## الهدى1

تجورااااااااااااات منو تقدر تسوى مفرزات لشهر رمضان وىرىت تكون الأسعار مناسبة لأنى ابا اطلب كمىة ^___^

----------


## Attractive ~

السلام عليكم ياااااااااااااااااا تاجرات ياحلواااااااااااااااااات 

ابااااااااااااااااااا عبي رااقيه وحلوة ومفتوحه مااريد دفاشه وانا تقريبا شفت كل الي فالمنتدى فانا حطيت عشان يمكن اكون ضيعت موضوع او شي 

بلييييييييييييز بنات بسرعه لاني ابا اطلب حق العيد ومالي خلق السوق

----------


## Nwaaarey

في حد في المنتدى يبيع هل السوارة؟؟
بليز اباها من تاجره داخل الموقع

----------


## احساس33

ابغي ككاو ليوووووو



ياريت حد يقدر يوفره لي

----------


## HONG

ابى سويتات حق رمضان وتكون قليله الدسم اذا في مجال تكون حق توزيعات .
ما افضل شوكولاته عشان ما يذوب علي بالطريج لانه بوديه للدوام .

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي وحده اتوفرلي مدس البشت ويا شنطته طلبته من وحده من التاجرات بس الكميه الي عندها مخلصه

----------


## سبلونة

اللي تسوي كب كيييك حلوو ومميز وممكن انه يوصلي بسرعه من رااااااااس الخيمه ومايذوب والا يخترب فالطريييج تراسلني بسرررررررررررررعه ويكون السعر اوكي والححلاوه يديده مش مثلج

----------


## ¤ Cheriè ¤

جزاكــن الله خير 
نبي فساتين تفصيل أو جاهزة للبوتات للعيــد ..

مشكورات مقدمـــا

----------


## عنا عمري

مرحبا


ابا وحده توفر لي اسوارة هرمز الاصليه
من المحل نفسه اللي في دبي

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات الحلوات الللي تاجر بملابس الاطفال الاصليه وعندها بن كوووود اتراسلني ضروري

----------


## M.Huda

ابغي ادوات للمكتب كاملة ايكون عليها علامة ماركة مثل لوس فيتون وغيره 

الي عندها تراجعني بالخاص = ]

----------


## **u.a.e**

ابي شراشف للشبريه بس بنوعيه ممتاااازه

----------


## إماراتي وطني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوكم ياتاجرات منو منكم ايب فساتين بنات من الموقع الأمريكي امزون او إيبي ارجو الرد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## جواهر الحمادي

لو سمحتوا ابي نعول حق بنت ربيعتي 

الي تقدر توفر لي تكلمني ع الخاص

----------


## زي العسل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ياليت حد يوفر لي زيت شما الأصلي مال تاجر دبي بيبي

الله يجزاكم بالجنة,

----------


## نبض الشارقة

مطلوب كفرات ايباد 
بليييييييييييز

----------


## moja1979

السلام عليكم

خواتي تاجرات المكياج واللانجري ممكن تراسلوني تعبت وانا ادور

----------


## kash5ah_girl

خواتي بغيت نظارة شمسية اصلية كلاسيك 

جواتي بكعب متوسط مقاس 38 نظيفة فنسي او شارليز اند كيث او اي محل ثاني

ابغي بوك ماركة و بسعر حلو

ما ابغي قيس و لا لويس فيتون و لا قوتشي 

ابغي كارولينا هريرا او بي بي او باريس هلتون او برادا يعني من هاييل الماركات

ساعة راقية ما ابغي جلد

و باسعار حلوووووووة طبعا ^_^

الله يخليكم على طول طرشولي الصور 

يعطيكم العافية خواتي

----------


## ام جيهان

الى تبيع حلوى عمانيه حلوووه وتكون بسعر حلو تراسلنى

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا قماطات كوروشيه لبنوتة

----------


## غلايH

تاااااااااااااجرات الميكب


ابغي قلم جحل اسووووود يكووووون غامج وواضح

----------


## Attractive ~

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بتخبل من كم يوم وانا ادور تاجرة تسوي عين لجمل 

اتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحم عليها اهئ اهئ ابا حتى لو حبه هههههههههههههه 

وياليت لو اليوم او باجر الصبح انا من بوظبي واذا فيه تاجرة من بوظبي وتقدر توفرلي اياها اليوم انا بييبها من عندها

----------


## آهات القلب

تاجرات العبي ... ابغي عبي حق العيد باسعار حلوة مش مبالغه 
ولو التواصل بالبن كود عادي عندي

وابي جلابيات للعيد 

وابي بدل لبنتي بعمر سنتين للعيد

----------


## eman987

مطلوب تاجره تفصل طقم نفاس بسعر معقول

----------


## Al Jaleela

أبغي منتج معين خاص للشعر من موقع أمريكي أبغي تاجره توفره لي

وشكرا

----------


## HONG

بنات ابي وحده من بوظبي تسوي سويتات هنديه بدون حليب او بيض

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

مطلوب 

حنايات 
ضيافه اكل 
ماكيرات 
شعر 
عبي وشيل 
فساتين عرايس

*من ديره ف دبي* 

*لا حد ايني من مكان ثاااااااااااني مابا*

فقط استقبل الرسايل الي فيهاالاسم و رقم الموبايل و العنوان والباقي لا ~ 

والسموحه

----------


## أم عزوة

عباة راقيه شغل ع الجتوف او من الينب .. مع قصه .. ماباها ملونه يعني بالكثير الوان غامجه .. الطول فوق58والسعر معقول وياليت يديده ..

----------


## Styleesh

بنااااااااااات بليييييييز منو تقدر توفرلي هالمفاتيييييييييييييح وبسعر معقوووووووووووول!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ҪằɾᾱϻϵῙ

عندي مشروع اسويه وعندي لوجو له وبغيت اطبع اظرف خاصه بمشروعي


وين ممكن اطبعهم

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

منوو تروم توفر لي قبابيض من هالحجم 2 للشعر و ابا كل الالوان وسعر معقوول



و اطوااق 






اللي عندها تراسلي واسعارها رخييصة

----------


## فيافي 123

بغيت وحده تطلبلي اغراض من امريكا وتاخذ عمولة معقولة .. 

وبعد بغيت افصل عبايات عند الي يفصلن في البيوت .. وموديلات يديدة .. حق العييد ..

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## أحلام علي

أبا احمل الفوتوشوب من اليداد مب مشترطة فيرجن معين

بس ابا لنك مباشر مع البار كود

وبعطي الي تيبلي اياه رصيد 50 ^^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي 

بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه 

نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 



اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار

----------


## راعية البورش*

اللي عندها كتالوجات فساتين فخمه للعروس وخوات المعرس أطرشلي

----------


## طوق البنفسج

أبا هالمنتج من تايلند 





B'YOUNG Advanced Functional Beverage

----------


## eman987

مطلوب طقم نفاس راقي بسعر معقول (ما يتعدى 1500)
مو شرط يكون كامل لهم شي ابييه يتكون من فراش الام وسرير البيبي

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى العكر الفاسي وبسعر مناسب

----------


## التوووت

مرحبا..
أريد سلعة من موقع ما رضى يقبل الكردت كارد مالي
ف اللي بتوفر لي إياه بعطيها العمولة اللي تباها

شكرا

----------


## التوووت

أريد مندوبات إيين البيت يفصلن عبي

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات البطايق ابا بطاقه وسايط لرمضان مع نغمه اسلاميه ودفع رصيد بس انا دو

----------


## ح’ـبھ أنآني

ابا كورسيه يغطي منطقة الزنود
والبطن والفخوذ
والسعر مايكون مبالغ ‏‏!‏
انا من بوظبي وبليز لاتقولن حق التوصيل
ماحق التوصيل ‏-‏_‏-

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا اي شي يخص البيبي من مدسات وقماطات وملابس وشنط كـــــل شي يخص البيبي 

ياريت يكون مميز او هاند ميد .. اللي عندها شي من طلبي اطرشلي ع الخاص الاغراض والصور والاسعار

----------


## غلايH

أريد قلم جحل نفس هذا بس لون اسود


تاااااجرات الميكب منو عندها شراته

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي 

بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه مقاس سمول او ميديوم . . 

نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 



اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

جلابيــات فخمة لأم العروس ...

مثل لادونـــا ..  :Smile:

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو التاجرات الي يبيعن مصحف القيام اريد اخذ مجموعه و اريد السعر زييييييين

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي 

بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه مقاس سمول او ميديوم . . 

نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 



اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي ،
منو من التاجرات ،، تبيع ملابس ماركة رالف لورين (بولو)، للمواليد ، 

ياليت الي تعرف تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا جلابيات راقية للعيد ومب مخصره ومستوره يعني بايديــن مب بدون كـم

ابا شي راقي وبسعر ما يتعدي ال300 او 400 ابا شي سعره فيــــه

----------


## banota agner

منووووووووووووو تبيع العاب زوجيه 

ترااااااسلني بسرررررعه

----------


## رفيعة العين

قوالب سيليكون

----------


## الحمدانية

ستيكرات الحنة بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 

بس أشكال حلوة و مبتكرة للعيد

----------


## mao

منو تقدر توفر لي خاتم الاستغفاار يا حلواآآت بليز ع الخاآآص

----------


## فجر النواعم

تاجرااات الاكل نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء هام فقط اللي من رااااااااااااك ابغي اتفاهم معاكم على الخاص بخصوص كمن طلبيه اباهاااااااااا و بسرعه اللي اتشوف طلبي اتراسلني

----------


## الريـم

مطلوب هالشنطة او اذا حد يعرف كم سعرها في السوق 

http://luxurytotem.net/ProductImages/L/965.jpg

وابى جلابيات شيفون للعيد ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي 

بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه مقاس سمول او ميديوم . . 

نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 



اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار

----------


## سارة النعيمي

اريد قطع قطن ولا اي نوع عادي المهم السعر 25 اريد 8ضروري امانة ^_^

----------


## حور الفجيرة

ابغي شنط هالماركه بلييييييييييييييييز 

Paul Smith

http://img105.herosh.com/2011/07/20/576369600.jpg

----------


## الياسيه20

بنات ابغي شروات هالنظارات ..

الموديل : 8480
ماركة بورش ديزاين

----------


## لميس85

ابغي استيكرات الحنة

----------


## غلايH

تااااااااااااجراات الميكب منو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالجحل بالضبط بس اللون الأسود


http://im8.gulfup.com/2011-07-20/1311169943371.jpg

----------


## اميرة الورد1

..مرحباا تااجراات...ابغي المشد الاندنوسي الاصلي...اللي عندهاا ترااسلني عالخاااص...

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي ،
منو من التاجرات ،، تبيع ملابس ماركة رالف لورين (بولو)، للمواليد ،

ياليت الي تعرف تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## جواهر الحمادي

من تقدر توفر لي طاقة شيفون اسود بسعر معقول 

ضروري لو سمحتوا 

وابي اشوف صور ^^

ربي يحفظكم

----------


## محتاجة قلب

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت توزيعات للمواليد حلوة تكون بلون محايد

يعني لا ازرق ولا وردي

اي لون غير هاللونين عسب اكسر الروتين شوي

اللي تعرف ياليت تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## HONG

ابى سكارفات ملونه وبسعر حلو

----------


## only U

منو تبيع شورت التنحيف مب جهاز نفس الشورت

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي اللي تكتب اسماء الاطفال عالتشيرتات ابسرررررررررررررعه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي 

بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه مقاس سمول او ميديوم . . 

نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 



اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار

----------


## أم شهد2010

حبااايبي ابي رقم ام عبدالواحد اللي تبيع السمبووسة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمره كيوت

السلام عليكم والرحمه
أشحالكن
انابغيت وحده تسوي محاشي ملفوف وكوسا بس شي حلو ولذيذ بس توصل الين الفجيره وجلبا ولو وحده جريبه من هالمنطقتين وايد احسن انااتوحم هههههههههه لاتطنشوني بلييييز

----------


## رقيقة

مرحبا 

في حد من تاجرات المنتدى تاجرات الأكل يسوي سوشي 

اللي اتسوي سوشي اتراسلني بليز

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

لو سمحتوا بغيت وحده توفرلي 

سكنيات + تيشرتات أو قمصان راقيه 

لتوصيل سلم وستلم في أبوظبي

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات القطع ابفي قطع قطن بو 35 درهم فقط وتوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## فجر النواعم

> تاجرااات الاكل نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء هام فقط اللي من رااااااااااااك ابغي اتفاهم معاكم على الخاص بخصوص كمن طلبيه اباهاااااااااا و بسرعه اللي اتشوف طلبي اتراسلني


 



اكرر الطلب

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا قماطات كوروشيه للبنات

----------


## انا وحبي

محتاجه تاجره تحجزلي فندق واحول لها فلوس بالانصاري اليوووووم ظروووووووري

----------


## خووخة الفجيرة

مرحبا خواتي
ابا حلوى بحرينية من حلويات حسين محمد شويطر البحرين اللي بتقدر توفرها لي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا فستان خطيييييييييييير حق بنوتة عمرها 4 شهور^^ويكون وياه زلاغه

----------


## محتاجة قلب

لو سمحتو تاجرات المنتدى منو تقدر توفرلي جلابيات دانتيل للربى ؟؟!!

ومنو من التاجرات تكتب أسم البيبي على الفوط والقماطات والملابس وغيره ؟؟

لأني دورت فالقسم مالقيت >,<

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

ابااااااا طييييين الاخضر ضروري

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى دريوليه ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات

----------


## غلايH

أبغي بدلات راقية ولادية للعيد يكون شي مميز


لولد العمر من 9- 10 شهور

----------


## ام_كشة

ابي وحدة تطلب لي من موقع امازون ضروري

----------


## فجر النواعم

اللي امسويه تصفيه على بدلات ملابس ا بنوتات اتراسلني بغيت بدل او فساتين بسيطه طبعا لعمر 5 و 3 سنوات

----------


## العروس الحلوة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
محتاجة فساتين حوامل قطنية وطويلة تنفع للبيت 
وكمان صنادل او شباشب زحاف مرتبة ومريحة

----------


## المحيربية

خواتي بغيت كفرات نوكيا N8

----------


## الاميرة11

خواتي بغيت قطع مخاوير وايد حلوة وتكون الفصوص عليها جاهزة..~
يزاكم الله خير

----------


## Ms to0te

ابغي بروشات 
شيل بيضه او خامات بيضه 
جنط سبورت

----------


## سمسانه

*ابى وحدة توفر لي التلبينة بس تكون نظيفة جداجدا
ظروري ابى التلبينة*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا التاجرة اللي تطبع بزنس كارد
بأسعار مناسبة

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

هذي الطاولات


http://al-sabbaghco.com/?p=view&id=6

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه 
> 
> نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 
> 
> 
> 
> اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار


بليييييييييز ضروري . .

----------


## keep_rak

السلام عليكم

بغيت شنطة شون ذا شيب مال الأطفال

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

حبايبي المصممات ..
اريد اسوي توقيع ستايلش !!!

مااريد سكرااااابز !!! خلاص استهلك وبقوه ..

اللي عندها شي مميز .. السمبلز + البرايس ع الخاااااااااص بليييييز =)

طريقه الدفع .. كرصيد ^^

اتريااااااااكن..

 :55:

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى دريوليه ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات

----------


## only U

يا تاجرات أبا شورت لمنطقه الفخوووذ بلبييز او حتى لو تقدر توفرلي شورت نيوترشن

----------


## ارمانيه

بنات بليييز ابا فستان لمصمم معروف ابي فيه كريستالات مب اكثر عن 4000 درهم بس صدق يستاهل

----------


## ملكة العرب

ابغي اقماع لتزيين الكيك بس بسعر معقول يابنات يزاكن الله خير

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا اي تاجرة من امارة دبي ولا الشارجه اباها اتوفرلي شي بليييييز.....

اتكلمني ع الخاص

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

منوو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع فساتين جاهزة بسايزات مختلفة من براا البلاااد ... أظن من أمريكااا

----------


## ح’ـبھ أنآني

ابا كورسيه
وطرشولي السعر ع الخاص

----------


## عالية المقـام

ابغي استاند لترتيب المكياج ع التسريحه ^_^




> *منو الشاطرة اللي بتوفر لي علبة ترتيب المكياج ؟؟*

----------


## الفاخرة

بنات العين اللي يشتغلن في أبوظبي ابا حد يوصلني أبوظبي يوميا 
دوامي من 7 ونص لين 2 ونص 
ومقدرتي ادفع 1500 بالكثير ولو شي اقل الحمدلله 
انا عادي بوقف في مكان معين تاخذني منه وتنزلني فيه يعني مب من البيت ساعدوني جزاكن الله خير

----------


## احساس33

ابغي بلاك بيري تورش ...~ 


بسعر حلو  :Smile: 



وباسرع وقت ياريت تردون عليه

----------


## رقيقة

محد من تاجرات الاكل يسوي سوشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ):

----------


## رقيقة

ممكن حد من التاجرات اتوفر لي حافظ الكورن فليكس 

اللي اقصده من هذي الاشكال

----------


## اام شمه

ابغى فستان ميديم 12 ويكون سمبل وراقى فى نفس الوقت ماابغى جاهز

بغيت مدس لبنوته يكون تفصيل وحلو

----------


## بنت ابوها79

بنات ابا ادريس لون بيج وخامته حلوه

----------


## FLO0ORY

ابااا مساابح اطفااال 
انا شفت تاجره تبيعهاا والحيين ادور عليهاا وما حصلتهااا

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بناااااات منوو تدر توفر لي ماسكرا مافلا دبل لاش للرموش تقوية وتطويل وتكثيف

واريد بعد سجاده صلاة مع شنطه ونفس الصورة اللي عارضتنها الاخت منبع غلاك

----------


## Timeout

السلام عليكم
بغيت اشتري تيشيرتات فياليت حد من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي اياهم وهاي من الستيلات الي تعيبني







ابغي الاكمام طويلة و اذا واسعة بعد بيكون حلو لان تعيبني الاكمام الواسعة و لو فيه انواع ثانية ابغي اشوفها و اذا ممكن ابغي اشتري دريسات بعد مادري التاجرات شو عندهم و ان شاء الله الاسعار تكون مناسبة

----------


## only U

بنات ابا نفس هالهيلاهوبات ألوان

----------


## نبض الشارقة

بنات ابااااااا توزيعات الكيكة ابااااكمية 
وين اروم احصها محلااااات او تااجرات 
بليييييييييييييز

----------


## سنونو 2008

ابي جلابيات للبيت مغربيه نفس هذيا ابيهم قبل رمضان واسعارهم معقوله 

بليز الي شايفتنهم ف دبي او ف اي مكان تخبرني واذا تاجرات تقدرن توفروهن بليز راسلوني 












الي نفس الفر اشه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> بغيت تنوره سكيني لين تحت الركبه لونها اسود ساده وشوي يابسه 
> 
> نفس هالصوره بس بدون الحزام . . 
> 
> 
> 
> اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والاسعار


بليييييييييز ضروري . .

----------


## keep_rak

بنات بغيت هدايا حق امي وعمتي وبسعر معقول
حق العيد

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا أقماع الكريما بس يكونون كبار شوي

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا شنطة ونعال لونهم فضي .. أو اسود ..
بس يكونون كشخه 
اباهم للعيد ..
النعال ما افضل انه يكون كعب لأني حامل بالسابع ..
قياسي في النعال 40

----------


## أمل - الكعبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبي مصممات عبي عملية للشغل، وبقصات خفيفة

وابي هدايا او توزيعات بمناسبة رمضان الكريم للأهل والاصدقاء وزملاء العمل

----------


## الولـHEـه

حبيباتي ابغي لهايات باسم البيبي

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا

منوه تقدر توفر لي هالقوالب 

http://www14.0zz0.com/thumbs/2010/11.../974981214.jpg

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/1...l6w2e814qy.jpg


http://b4bh.com/up/uploads/images/domain-08f0786ddd.jpg

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى دريوليه ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات

----------


## الحناية

التاجرات الي من ام القوين قي كيكه مشهوره 
وياكم اسمها كيكه العسل ال تقدر اتوفرها لي .
عل الخاص+صور

----------


## عالية الغالية

> عباة راقيه شغل ع الجتوف او من الينب .. مع قصه .. ماباها ملونه يعني بالكثير الوان غامجه .. الطول فوق58والسعر معقول وياليت يديده ..











نفس الطلب

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي مصحف القيام من تاجرة توفره بسعر 50 درهم 

ضعيت لنك التاجرة

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنت خآالتي ماشرت لبس الرياضه للثنوي




وين اقدر احصله لأنهآ كانت مسافره

والمدرسه بتوقف خلاص ما بتبيعه من وين اقدر احصصله

----------


## كريستال

منو بتوفر لي الناموسية العادية او المضيئة بسعر الجملة ..

راسلوني عالخاص اترياكم تجورات ..

----------


## lona81

منو التاجره اللي اتسوي بطايق التهنئه بالاسامي بليز تتواصل معاي
اقصد البطاقه اللي تنحط علي اهلدية او صينية الحلاوا ومكتوب عليها الاسم

----------


## only U

يا التاجرات محد يبيع شورتات تنحيف ابدااا او حد يقدر يوفره بسعر اوكيه و مناسب

----------


## Miss banadol

بناااااااااااات منووووووو تبييييع اسااااااور الطااااااقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااص بليييييييييييييز

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا وحده تصمملي لوقوووووو (بس لوقو)

بليز الصور + الاسعار

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بناااااات منوو تدر توفر لي ماسكرا مافلا دبل لاش للرموش تقوية وتطويل وتكثيف

واريد بعد سجاده صلاة مع شنطه ونفس الصورة اللي عارضتنها الاخت منبع غلاك

----------


## حرمه يديده

ابا الماكييرات اللي ساكنات عيمان يراسلوني بليز .. مافيني اطلع برع الاماره .. 
مع الاسعار و الصووووووووور ...

----------


## سيد العذارى

> مرحبا
> 
> منوه تقدر توفر لي هالقوالب 
> 
> http://www14.0zz0.com/thumbs/2010/11.../974981214.jpg
> 
> http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/1...l6w2e814qy.jpg
> 
> 
> http://b4bh.com/up/uploads/images/domain-08f0786ddd.jpg

----------


## احساس33

ادور فستان ناعم وبسيط لحفلة خطووبتي 



ياريت اللي عندها تفيدني

----------


## ام جيهان

بلاك بيرى بسعر معقول

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابغي منيكآن كآمل ويكون يديده وفيه صدر ويطلع الجلآبيآت حلوه الي تبيع ترآسلني ع الخآص بالسعر وصوره للمآنيكآن . . *

----------


## only U

وحده تسوي كب كيك و هالسوالف توصل العين

----------


## سمسانه

لوسمحتن خواتي ابغي الطين المغربي الأخضر ضروري

----------


## نظرات حانيه

الاصلييييييييييييه من اليابااااااااان هب من مكان ثاني 


ابا خاتم ايف سلوران الي لونه مشمشي والي لونه تركواز

----------


## moja1979

خواتي اللي عندها بيجامات نسائيه واكسسوارات بسعر معقول تتواصل وياي

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم 

خواااتي بغيييت كتاالووجاات قمصااان نوووووم...
لو سمحتن الي ما عليها قصوور اطرش لي..^^

----------


## رفيعة العين

دريسات متنوعة

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

منو من التاجرات تسوي قباضات وتكاتك الفيونكه 

تراسلني بليييز

----------


## عواشــــ

منو تقدر اتوفر لي مدسات ماركة LV مع الفرش ماله

او حتى قطعة عليها هالماركة ابغي قريب ال5 وارات

----------


## ..الأماكن..

بنااااااااااااااات بغيت بجايم للزوجة والزوج (اقصد طقم)

قطن ناعم

وين يبيعونهم؟

----------


## ام نزوي

مرحبا 

قائمة الاغراض اللي ابيها ^^

- كريم كولاجين نفخ اليدين 
- كريم او منتج يقضي على الترهلات والخطوط البيضا 
( ياريت مع تجارب البنات .. لاني مليت اشتري اشياء ما تفيدني  :Frown: 
- فساتين قطنية ناعمة باسعار معقولة..

يسلمووووووو

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

بغيت جهاز مشي بسعر معقول

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت مفرزااااات مجمده مثل سمبوسه و غيره باقل سعر لاني باخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

بغيت وحده اتسوي لي وسائط لرمضان

بانتظاركم

----------


## waham

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع لعبة الشوكلاه والنرد المضيء وعندها موقع كان بس نسيت اسمها وسعرها ب ٢٥ او ٣٥ هالحدود كان

----------


## *ام حمد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لوسمحتن خواتي التاجرات بغيت العود الازرق كيلو واحد
وافضل سعر باخذه

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
أبغي وحده أتوفرلي بوكسات اللي أين كرتون حق البسكويت 
وبوكسات الشفافات القويات وأبغي كميه وشكرا

----------


## شوكو

منو تقدر توفرلي شنطة مايكل كورس
ترااااسلني

----------


## بنت الوصل

حبيت اعرف اسعار الي تبيع الفراش الحرير وشو الالوان المتوفره

----------


## عيناويةVIP

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع نعول سطاحية (صنادل ) تنفع للبنات والشباب قيمتها 120 درهم ..

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي مانيكان اطفال بدون راس او براس بدون ملامح

----------


## هاجس القلوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا خواتي مبروووك عليكم الشهر الفضيل 

فديتكن منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع قشر القهو و الله يخليكم اللي تبيع يكون سعرها معقووووووووول مب غالي 

و ناطرتكم ع الخاص

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي مونه تقدر توفرلي ايبوت تش .......... 
مع الكفر لون اصفر (لبسه)

----------


## AL-jawaher

منو تقدر اتوفر بجامات حرير مقاس اكس لالاج او اكس اكس لارج
ابغي اشكال حلوه وفيها حركات 

بلييز ظرووري

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

كنت شايفه وحده تبيع مزيل العرق مع مبيض للابط

ياليت التاجره اللي تبيعه تراسلني

><

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي وحده اتوفرلي هدايا رجاليه ... بالصور والاسعار ... بلييييز باسرع وقت ...

حتى ولو لوشنات

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات منووو تقدر توفر ي كريم اغادير

----------


## العين الغضية

> بغيت حد يوفرلي عجينة السكر بجميع الالوان . . 
> اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
> وارخص سعر بتعامل وياها


 
أنا بعد ابا بالاظافة الى الاشكال اللي يزين فيها الكب كيك
يعني الجليتر واشكال اللولو والقلوب 
اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
وارخص سعر بتعامل وياها

----------


## Madam Abboud

اريد الجهاز يلى يكشف جنس البيبي

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي كندوره مخوره حلوه والقطعه بحاشي اباها هديه يعني شي يبيض الويه مب الخوار صغير

----------


## only U

بنات منو تسوي اساور هاند ميد بس بسعر اوكيه مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## um a7mad1

ابا شوز فندي كعب مقاس 38 بلييييييييييييز

----------


## lupita

بنات حابة عباية مفتوحة simple الشغل على اليد خفيف ممكن ستراس ملون او كلفة ملونة بس خفيفة يعني شي على الموضة شغل كل يوم .... يا ريت تبعتولي الصورة مع السعر .... لانه صعب اطلع على السوق لاني مربية جديد .... القياس 60

----------


## Timeout

> السلام عليكم
> بغيت اشتري تيشيرتات فياليت حد من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي اياهم وهاي من الستيلات الي تعيبني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابغي الاكمام طويلة و اذا واسعة بعد بيكون حلو لان تعيبني الاكمام الواسعة و لو فيه انواع ثانية ابغي اشوفها و اذا ممكن ابغي اشتري دريسات بعد مادري التاجرات شو عندهم و ان شاء الله الاسعار تكون مناسبة


بنات وينكم ابغي اخلص قبل العيد
اخاف محد يرد على

----------


## Timeout

^^^
بضيف شغلة مب شرط حرير نفس الصور ممكن اي خامة ثانية

----------


## أحلام علي

أبا بجايم ^^

للجامعه

عادي شورت طويل نوووووو بروبلم

ابا اشيا فنكية

ملينا من اويشو وومن سيكرت نص الجامعه لابسه نفس بعض ><

----------


## كشيخة

تاجرات بغيت وحدة تقدر توفرلي شيل بيت قطن سااااااادة والوان 

للتواصل عالخاص بليز

----------


## الليدي نتالي

مايوه اسلامي 

مايوه اسلامي 

مايوه اسلامي

----------


## x REEM x

*منو تقدر توفر لي مثل هالاسكارف بس مشجر ؟؟

*

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا منيكان اطفااال...

----------


## الملاك الحالم

خواتي 

منو تقدر توفر منتجات من دقيق الأرز 

يعني معكرونة أو شعيرية بس من منتجات دقيق الارز او الذرة وخااااااااالي تماما من دقيق القمح

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

بغيت اسم التاجرة اللي اتبيع مصحف القيام ب 50

----------


## سيد العذارى

> مرحبا
> 
> منوه تقدر توفر لي هالقوالب 
> 
> http://www14.0zz0.com/thumbs/2010/11.../974981214.jpg
> 
> http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/1...l6w2e814qy.jpg
> 
> 
> http://b4bh.com/up/uploads/images/domain-08f0786ddd.jpg

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى آيبود تش بسعر مناسب

----------


## only U

بنات منو تعرف اسم تاجره نسيت اسمها لونا ليانا شي جيه ماذكر تبيع اساور تعطيني رابط ملفها

+

و ابا شي ينحف الساق ( العصاقيل يعني )

----------


## ام رفاه

لانجري بلييييز

----------


## om-7mdan

افرولاات وملاااابس للأطفال مطرز عليهم الأسامي

----------


## um a7mad1

ابا شوز فندي كعب قياس 38
بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## الليدي نتالي

مايوه اسلامي

فرشاة الاستحمام spin spa لتدليك الجسم

----------


## الملاك الحالم

خواتي 

منو تقدر توفر منتجات من دقيق الأرز 

يعني معكرونة أو شعيرية بس من منتجات دقيق الارز او الذرة وخااااااااالي تماما من دقيق القمح

----------


## MOON_AD

ملابس لبيبي قيرل بعمر 6 شهور

----------


## Decaldo

*:

مطلوووووووووووووووووووووب الطوس الشفافه مع الغطي 
بليييز ياتاجرات لي تبيعهن على طول عالخاص باللينك .. 

وبالتوفييييييييييييييق*

----------


## ام فطامي555

من تقدر توفر لي من بنات العين وعجمان قطع مع شيلهم صفوة وجلابيات للبيت وجلابيات مع شيلهم بالجملة

----------


## كينونه

تاجرات التوزيعات و السويتات

ربيعتي تبا تسوي توزيعات بمناسبة سلامة ولدها
اللي عندها ع الخاااص بأسرع وقت الله يخلييييكم

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تقدر توفر لي أسيتون لإزالة المناكير بس على شكل قلم ضروري

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ...

منو تقدر اتوفرلي شرات هالتايت ... (الهيلاهوب) ... لطفله عمرها سنتين ونص..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد زبده الشيا + الكاكاو

مااريد كميه كبيره ^^

اهم الشي التاجره تكون من الامارات او عندها مندوبه ^^

----------


## Styleesh

بنات منو تقدر توووفري بسعر مناااسب





ابيهــــــا بدون الفصوص(اصغر حجم)

----------


## الملاك الحالم

خواتي 

منو تقدر توفر منتجات من دقيق الأرز 

يعني معكرونة أو شعيرية بس من منتجات دقيق الارز او الذرة وخااااااااالي تماما من دقيق القمح

----------


## أم سالمَ

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهَ ،
مرحبا خواتيَ ،

بغيت رواية / طوق الطهارة + صوفيا | محمد حسن علوان



بانتظاركمَ ،

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## حاسة سادسة

مرررررحبا اللي تقدر توفر لي فستان بربري
لعمر السنة تراسلني. وبكون شاكرررررة لها

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> منو من التاجرات تسوي قباضات وتكاتك الفيونكه 
> 
> تراسلني بليييز

----------


## عنقاشة كاشخة

منو من التاجرات تسوي قباضات الشعر الحجم المتوسط.. بس تكون أسعار معقولة جداا.. بليز راسلوني..

----------


## الليدي نتالي

ضروووووووووري لو سمحتن

توزيعات ارمضان ضرووري من تاجرات الشارجه ولا عيمان لاني اباهن بسررررررعه

مايوه اسلامي

فرشاة الاستحمام spin spa لتدليك الجسم

----------


## دمووووع

*منو تقدر توفرلي* 
*قباضات الدانتيل وسط واشكال حلوة بس اسعار معقوله*

*بجامات كارترز او قاب بس الصيفيه الخفيفه*
*القياسات* 
*نيوبورن*
*6 سنوات >>بنوته*
*3 سنوات >>ولد*

----------


## The Dream

بليييز بنات ساعدوني ابي كل شي يخص الحركات الرومانسيه والمضيئة من ليتات وملاعق وصحون ورووود وكل شي 
ضرووووري

----------


## لميس85

ابا استيكرات الحنة

----------


## مزيونه و بس

منو تبيع اكواب عدسات كانون و نيكون

----------


## ام رآشد

خوااتي الغاليات انا ادور على تاجرات السوع و الشنط و الاساور و النعلان و انتو بكرامه من ماركات عالميه و اصليات 100%*
و طبعا ارخص عن سعر السوق بلييز تواصلوا وياي*

و شكرا*

----------


## حــــلاوه

تاجرات 

ابا حد يسويلي 

كب كيك او بسكوت او اي سويت على شكل هيلو كيتي 

وتكون التاجرة من راس الخيمة 

ابا اشوف الاشكال قبل ما اطلب ياريت اللي عندها اطرشلي صور ويا الاسعار 

^^

----------


## أم حمزة2

*مراااحب .. منو تقدر توفرلي عقال بدهن العود اللي فييه شعار ايجنر ؟؟*

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد اكياااااااااااااس تقريبن 10 حبات الحجم الصغير ( للاكسسواريز )

اللي عندها اكياس حلووه وعادي لو ساده اطرشي الصور + الاسعار

----------


## ريـashـم

منو تقدر توفرلي 

كريم مخدر xyla-p الايراني

وبسعر معقوول طبعا

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابا بدل اطفال عمر 8 سنوات بيبي فات مع صور للبدله

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنآت أبـآ سكينيـآت ملونة مثل " برتقالي - فوشي - تركوازي - أسود "

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي بيجايم بنات ظروري 

عمر9 سنوات 
عمر 7 سنوات 
عمر 6 سنوات 
ولد عمر 4 سنين

----------


## jana 2009

سجادة الجيب وقلم الاذكارمن تاجرة في الامارات 
والسعر يكون زين...... ابغي كمية

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

من من التاجرات تبيع كتاب الطبخ بالاثيوبي 

تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري قبل رمضان

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي حد يوفرلي هالساعه ..؟؟ ضرووري ضروووري

----------


## الهفآيف}-

هلا خواتي شحالكن 

بغيت نفس هالكورسيه بالضبط يعني الكورسيه ويا الحزام . . مقاس سمل 
انا شفت سعره 150 درهم عند وحده من التاجرات لكنها موقفه الطلبات وانا اباه ضروري قبل العيد يعني على اول رمضان او نصه . .



شرطي بدال ما احول الفلوس اصمم للتاجره اللي بتوفره لي خلفيه لموضوعها بنفس القيمه 
والخلفيه بتتكون من [ خلفيه كامله للموضوع \ تعديل للصور \ فواصل \ صورة لرفع الموضوع ] 
اهم شي الكورسيه يكون موجود في البلاد

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى ايبود تش + عبي عملية وموديلات خفيفه حق الكليه
وبسعر مناسب

----------


## بنت الماث

ابي جلابيات تايقر على شكل فستان للعيد

----------


## رورو الشامسي

ابا اعرف منو راعيه هالبضاعه هي تاجره عندنا فالمنتدى بس ماعرفتها منووو
دورتها لين ما نقع راااسي ابا اشتري منها اشيائاتها حلوة هي تسوي سويرات وخلاخل
وهاي صورة من قبل كنت حافضتنها عندي لاني كنت بطلب من عندها



اللي اتعرف مننو ادلي علينها
ويزاها الله الف خير

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي

في تاجرات يبيعون زليغات على شكل جواتي 

ممكن الي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## مبروكين

ابا جلابيات لرمضان نوعية ممتازة مابا اللي اللي ايون طقم شيله وجلابية

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات بليز 
منو تقدر توفرلي بجامات رجاليه مقاسات كبيره ( xxxxl )
الصور والاسعار ع الخاااص

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

بنات ساعدوني ابا جهاز الفوندو......يعني الشي اللي يحطون فيه الجوكليت وتحته شمعه وحاولينه فواكه

----------


## um a7mad1

ابا شوز فندي كعب مقاس 38
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الغاالياات بغيييت جلاابيااات مغربيييييه حلللللللللللللللوووووو..منوو التااجراات الي تعرض جلابياات مغربيه؟؟
مابيها تكوون بسيطه وعااديه جداا..ابا موديلاات يديده..وروعه..

ع الخاااص فديييتكن..^^

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع هالفستان او منو تروم توفرلي اياه 

احيد سعره 150 درهم 

اباه للعيد حق بنت عمرها 4 سنوات

----------


## عنود الشامسي

أبا بدل بيبي فات لعمر 8سنوات

----------


## دبويه2007

الخوات اللي يطلبن من المواقع بغيت شنطة فندي اصلية ممكن تتواصل ويايه ..

----------


## لُجَين

قطع هنديه

قطع لحريم كباررر( مقلمه )

شيل فخمه أو دانتيل

----------


## حــــلاوه

ابا شيل بيت ساده يكون فيها تطريز عالاطراف او حاشيه او شغل بسيط

باسعار مناسبه ومعقولة

----------


## يسلمو يسلمو

مافي اي ردود بخصوص شنطة شانيل سوداء كلاسيك لو سمحتوا

----------


## MOON_AD

ملابس لعمر 6 اشهر راااقية بناتية

----------


## بدون نك نيم

ابا المشد الاندونيسي ضرووووووووووري قبل رمضاااان ... الي عندها تخبرني

----------


## عنود الشامسي

أبا ورق جدران الكليبسو بلييييز اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> هلا خواتي شحالكن 
> 
> بغيت نفس هالكورسيه بالضبط يعني الكورسيه ويا الحزام . . مقاس سمل 
> انا شفت سعره 150 درهم عند وحده من التاجرات لكنها موقفه الطلبات وانا اباه ضروري قبل العيد يعني على اول رمضان او نصه . .
> 
> 
> 
> شرطي بدال ما احول الفلوس اصمم للتاجره اللي بتوفره لي خلفيه لموضوعها بنفس القيمه 
> والخلفيه بتتكون من [ خلفيه كامله للموضوع \ تعديل للصور \ فواصل \ صورة لرفع الموضوع ] 
> اهم شي الكورسيه يكون موجود في البلاد

----------


## عنود الشامسي

أنا بعد أبا نفس الكورسية اللي فوق ويا الحزام والبنطلوون اذا توفر


وابا كفر اثنين لسرير اطفال سبونج بوب واذا توفر مخدات صغار او سبونج بوب حجم كبير

وابغي وحده تطبلي من مواقع بالنت وطلبية سلم واستلم

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

مرحبا 
بغيت جلابيات للبيت بكم ونص كم 
وبعد كفر ايباد 1 كرتون او فيراري

----------


## مزروعية القلب

ياليت تتواصل وياي ضروري

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى موديلات عبي عملية حق الكلية

----------


## يسلمو يسلمو

خواتي الي يبيعن استكرات الحنا ابغي لي ولبناتي الصغار شي مميز
ض

----------


## أم شهد2010

> من من التاجرات تبيع كتاب الطبخ بالاثيوبي 
> 
> تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري


نفس الطلب

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي شو الاخبار .....
منو تقدر تو فر لي هالنعل من محل ألدو .....

..............................


أو تطلب لي من موقعم و هذا رابط النعل ...
http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/women/sa...507-adriana/97
...................
http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/clearanc...9926-edirne/97

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا الكيبوورد لإيباد 2

----------


## مس صفرا

حبايبي ابا عدسات ملووونه حلوه وتكون مرتبه فاللبس 



اتريااااااااااا ^^

----------


## دلع16

السلام عليكم

ابا مدس وشنطة شكل حلو وسعر مناسب

----------


## Rالشامسية

حتى انا ابى عدسات ملونه وبسعر مناسب
ابى اقل عن 80 درهم
لاني حصلت في محل ب 80 بس بغيت اشوف اذا حد عنده ارخص عن هالسعر

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي كتاب الطبخ مترجم بالاثيوبي

----------


## الحمدانية

عقال بدهن العود لو سمحتم

----------


## $ عفاري $

ابي وحده توفر هالربطة مالة الشعر




شفت وحده حاطتنها بس ماذكر شو نكها

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ادور على جلابيات استرج فري سايز  يعني تناسب من xs لين xl
باخذ 4 حبات او اكثر بس السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم ,, واذا
التاجره شافت اني مارديت عليها يعني مابيهم شاكره لكم تعاونكم =)

+

صندوق الخواتم العدد 2 بسعر 80 درهم للحبه
*

----------


## رورو الشامسي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ابا اعرف منو راعيه البضاعه هي تاجره عندنا فالمنتدى بس ماعرفتها منووو
دورتها لين ما نقع راااسي ابا اشتري منها اشيائاتها حلوة هي تسوي سويرات وخلاخل
وابا اطلب من عندها حلوو شغلها جيه شغلها تعرضه على استاندات 

دخيلكم دلووني على هالتاجره انا من زمان ادور عليها ..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شبابيص صغيره بي هالشكل ضرووري





حجم صغير ابغي




اللي عندها تراسلني

واللي عندها دبابيس سوود تراسلني 

نفس ها بس اسود 





اتريااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## حرم الظآهري

افرولات

بجامات

بدل

للنيوبورن ( بوي )

من قاب ، مذركير ، بيبي شوب ، كارتير الخ

ابا من كل شي ع الاقل 10

----------


## nuara111

خواتي ابغي بزم الاسامي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ضروري خواتي بغيت كورسيه تايقر مقاس سمول ينلبس فوق الثياب ولو يكون وياه حزام يكون احسن والسعر بغيته 150 درهم . . 


شرطي ان التاجره اللي يتوفر عندها هالكورسيه اني اصمم لها خلفيه لموضوعها بالكامل والخلفيه تشمل [ خلفيه للموضوع كاااامل يعني background وانسق الكلام واضيف الصور واعدل عليهم واسوي فواصل وصورة لرفع الموضوع ] يعني بدال ما اطرش لها الفلوس نسوي تبادل منفعه اصمم الخلفيه مقابل الكورسيه
اللي توافق على شرطي تراسلني

----------


## um-beereg3

أريــد شبــآصــآت + آكسسـوآرآت للشـعر + فيونكـآت 

و أي شـيء ثـآني لشـعر

----------


## أحلا بنوتة

ابا التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع كفرات ولحف للاطفال ضروووووري

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابي كتاب الطبخ مترجم بالاثيوبي


جااري الانتظاااار

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

السلاآآآآم عليكم ....


ابــآآآآآآآآ *لصقات كرررررست* ضرووووووووري ..

----------


## بثـينه

بليييييييز بغيت مثل هالقطاعات للمعجنات ..

اللي تقدر توفرها تراسلني بلييييييز ..



وهنا بلاستيك

----------


## nooruae84

> خواتي ابغي بزم الاسامي


وانا بعد ابا نفس طلب الاخت بزم الاسامي

----------


## Cute-12

ابغي غسول مضمون خوااتي 

ضــروري  :Frown:

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ضروري خواتي بغيت كورسيه تايقر مقاس سمول ينلبس فوق الثياب ولو يكون وياه حزام يكون احسن والسعر بغيته 150 درهم . .


شرطي ان التاجره اللي يتوفر عندها هالكورسيه اني اصمم لها خلفيه لموضوعها بالكامل والخلفيه تشمل [ خلفيه للموضوع كاااامل يعني background وانسق الكلام واضيف الصور واعدل عليهم واسوي فواصل وصورة لرفع الموضوع ] يعني بدال ما اطرش لها الفلوس نسوي تبادل منفعه اصمم الخلفيه مقابل الكورسيه
اللي توافق على شرطي تراسلني

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي تاجرات الاكل من راااااااك يتواصلون معايه في اسرع وقت

----------


## akka

أبي شنطة أبيض بس ماركة تكون حلوة وسعرها معقول

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ضروري خواتي بغيت كورسيه تايقر مقاس سمول ينلبس فوق الثياب ولو يكون وياه حزام يكون احسن والسعر بغيته 150 درهم . .


شرطي ان التاجره اللي يتوفر عندها هالكورسيه اني اصمم لها خلفيه لموضوعها بالكامل والخلفيه تشمل [ خلفيه للموضوع كاااامل يعني background وانسق الكلام واضيف الصور واعدل عليهم واسوي فواصل وصورة لرفع الموضوع ] يعني بدال ما اطرش لها الفلوس نسوي تبادل منفعه اصمم الخلفيه مقابل الكورسيه
اللي توافق على شرطي تراسلني

----------


## بقايا عمر

ابغي ساعة جي اف

----------


## ام سلطان84

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسدالات الصلاة قطعة واحدة

أحجام كبيرة

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم
الغااليااات منوو تقدر توفر لي حنااء طبيعيه يمنيييه..طبعا تكوون اورااق مب على اكياااس وبودره..
وبغيييت بعد اكليل الجبل والمراميه..

وطبعا بيكوون في عربوون بس ابيييييه ضروووري الغااالياااات..
ونتفاااهم ع الخااااااااااااااااااااص..

----------


## only U

بنات منو توفر هالشي شفته فموقع وحده من التاجرات بس ماذكر منو ؟!

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ادور على جلابيات استرج فري سايز  يعني تناسب من xs لين xl
باخذ 4 حبات او اكثر بس السعر مايزيد عن 150 درهم ,, واذا
التاجره شافت اني مارديت عليها يعني مابيهم شاكره لكم تعاونكم =)

+

صندوق الخواتم العدد 2 بسعر 80 درهم للحبه
*

----------


## ensana

الغاليه أبى وحده تسويلي توقيع متحرك لمنتجاتي.....بس أهم شي يكون سعر معقول....لأني شقت كم وحده حاطه سعر مبالغ فيه........إلا هو توقيع.........

----------


## ورده نرجس

لبس لبنوووته ,, من 0 - 3 شهوووووووووور .. للعيــــــــــــــد >>>>>>ويكون مميز وحلو ..

فستان ولا بدله .. طقم ..

----------


## ilqa6wa

نفس الطلب  :Smile:  والسموحة من راعية الصورة
ابا قياس لارج او اكس لارج  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبة فلان

خواتي التاجرات 

منو عندها هالمرطب السحري ..

----------


## بيبي كات

ابا مفارش للسرير من السوق الصينى بس تكون نوعية جيدة 
فى تاجرة تبيعهم فى المنتدى 
اللى متوفر عندها هالمفارش تراسلنى

----------


## بدر زمانها

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته رمضان كريم  في الة ابى اشتريها ياريت اذا حد عنده يقول حقي

----------


## أم ســآره

مرحبا

ابغي زبدة الشياااا 
ضروري بليز

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا فستان بربري لبنوتة عمرها 3 شهور

أبا كيبوورد لإيباد 2

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى عدسات + موديلات عبي عملية حق الكلية

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

هلا الغاليات 

بغيت شيفون بربري لونه بيج !!!

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> بليييييييز بغيت مثل هالقطاعات للمعجنات ..
> 
> اللي تقدر توفرها تراسلني بلييييييز ..
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا بلاستيك


بغيت نفس الطلب إذا حصلتي خبريني فديتج

----------


## قطعة سكررر

بنات بليييييييييييييييييييز منو تقدر توفر لي هالاداء؟؟؟؟ 
هيلب مي بلييز

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي عندها كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول تراسلني 
اهم شي ينلبس فوق الثياب 
وشرطي اني اصمم لها خلفيه لموضوعها مقابل الكورسيه [ تبادل منفعه ]

----------


## يسلمو يسلمو

استكرررررررات حنا بليززززز. جاري البحث 
ما حصلت شي لين الحييييين


مبارك عليكم الشهر 
*

----------


## ام حمده3

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي المرضعه العجيبه الامريكيه ابغيها ضروري

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي عندها كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول تراسلني
اهم شي ينلبس فوق الثياب
وشرطي اني اصمم لها خلفيه لموضوعها مقابل الكورسيه [ تبادل منفعه ]

----------


## راعية الغنم

تاجراتنا

من تقدر توفر لي طقم مكتب وردي مميز و حلو...

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت الحريم اللي يسوون سندويشات حلوه وغريبه

----------


## نظرات حانيه

> ابي وحده توفر هالربطة مالة الشعر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شفت وحده حاطتنها بس ماذكر شو نكها



سمحيلي حبيبتي شفت الرابط وعيبتني الربطه 
ياليت حد يوفرها واااااااااااااااااااااايد فنانه 

ابا مثلج

----------


## الجوؤد...}

بغيـت ابــواك رجاليـه

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت برقع عيناوي مفصص ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## عالية الغالية

> ابي حد يوفرلي هالساعه ..؟؟ ضرووري ضروووري

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بغيت شي يصغر المسامات ووويخلي ويهي نظررررررررررررر ويشيل الحفره اللي تحتت عيني والسواد

ابى شي ييرجع لي شببابي خخخخخخخ

----------


## هدير البحر

اخواتي الغاليات فديت اللي ترد علي تعبت وانا ادور على حمالات صدر ماركة وتكون قوية وترفع وترتب الصدر وبنفس الوقت مافيها حديد من تحت منووووووووووووووو توفرة لي فديتكككككككككككككم

----------


## Spanishya

أبغي وحدة تساعدني أطلب من مواقع أجنبية 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز و ضروري ...

 :Frown:

----------


## أم سـ ع ـود

السسسلام علييكم 

اللي تقدر توفرلي هالتي شيرت تراسلني ع الخاص 


حصلته فموقع اجنبي بس ماقدرت اطلب لانه مايوصل لدول عربيه 
بلييزز بسسسرعه

----------


## سمر 111

مرحبا
اب توزيعات لمولود
صبي
وتكون اشكال مبتكرة
بسوي 100 حبة
بس مع توضيح الاسعار

----------


## um a7mad1

بليييز ابا هالشوز

----------


## كل الحلا

بليييز ابا برقع عيناوي مفصص
ضرووووووووووري

----------


## pinkprincess

تاجرات ابي عبايات سادة جاهزة ضروري اليوم

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتي
منو عندها اكلات مفرزه
مثل السمبووسه والكبه وهالسوالف  :Big Grin: 
واهم شي الطعم يكون يم يميييي
انا من عيمان

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى المكينة اللي اسوي فيها البسكوت ويكون اشكال

----------


## ام شعرغجري

هلا خواتي 
ادور ع تاجره كانت عارضه شنط حلوات بس نسيت اسمها وموضوعها اختفى ،،،*

----------


## راعية الغنم

تاجراتنا 

ضروري جدا

أبي طقم وردي ينحط على المكتب مع بعض الزينة الوردية

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> مرحب خواتي
> منو عندها اكلات مفرزه
> مثل السمبووسه والكبه وهالسوالف 
> واهم شي الطعم يكون يم يميييي
> انا من عيمان


نفس الطلب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> بغيت نفس الطلب إذا حصلتي خبريني فديتج


جاري البحث

----------


## _رجاها_

حبيت اسال عن المشدات اللي تجي للجسم كامل من تحت الصدر لين الفخذ او الركب 

شفتها مرة معروضة من احدى التاجرات بس نسيت مين

ممكن احصل هالمشد؟؟

يكون لونه على ما اذكر اسود او من لون الجسم 

رجاء بسرعة قبل ما اسافر

----------


## um-beereg3

مـرحبـــآ 

أريـد شبـآصـآت + فيونكـآت " اي شـيء يخـص الشـعر "

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## ام الصيصان

> ابا اعرف منو راعيه هالبضاعه هي تاجره عندنا فالمنتدى بس ماعرفتها منووو
> دورتها لين ما نقع راااسي ابا اشتري منها اشيائاتها حلوة هي تسوي سويرات وخلاخل
> وهاي صورة من قبل كنت حافضتنها عندي لاني كنت بطلب من عندها
> 
> 
> 
> اللي اتعرف مننو ادلي علينها
> ويزاها الله الف خير


نفس الطلب والسموووحه من راعية الطلب

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

السلام عليكم خواتي،،،

اريد وحدة تسوي كب كيك يكون شغلها نظيف ولذيذ وشكله حلو يشهي
بس تكون في بوظبي

----------


## Madmoiselle

ممكن تاجرات ا?كل يتواصلوووون معاي بليزززز ظروووووري ابا تاجرات بوظبي بالتحديد وتاجرات السويتات بعد بليز بليز ? تطنشووووووووني ابا ظروري حق باحر

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

في تاجره تبيع اعشاب لازاله الكرش بعد الولاه ياليت تراسلني كنت حافظه الرابط طار

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بغيت التاجره الي تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه بعموله 50

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي لوغوووو العبايه منو عندها ابليييز ابسرعه

----------


## ام حمده3

هلا خواتي التاجرات منو اللي تقدر توفر لي فساتين بنات اوبدل ماركة موناليزا

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت قبآضآت و فيونكآت حق الشعر

اللي تسوي بلييز تراسلني ضروري

----------


## HONG

ابى شاي بايوجي الاصلي ( مب التقليد والمحظور )
اللي عندها ياريت يكون الدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

أخواتي لو سمحتوا منو تقدر توفرلي
نعال بس الكعب صغير واشكال حلوه ومميزة ؟

مثل جي 



وبغيت تقريبا 2 أو 3 ع حسب الاشكال
والسعر ما يتجاوز للواحد 100 

والتوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## آنسات

بغيت اكسسوارات شعر للبنات 
أطواق فيها فناتك يدييييييييييدة

----------


## ام رفاه

ابااااا ايباد 1 
16جيجا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## فجيره

ابي اساور بس مب من خيوط 

وتسلمون

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيييت وحده من بوظبي يعني صوب الرحبه والشهامه والاماكن الي عداالها..تسويلي اكلات مثل محااشي وسمبووسه وورق عنب وسلطاات وكنافه وحلويات يعني..
وانا منطقتي ترى صوب هالمنااطق ..وبغيتها الي تسويه عداالنا عشاان يوصل الاكل حاااااااااااااااااااااااااار..

ويسلموو

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت فيونكآت وتكاتك وقباضآت

----------


## _رجاها_

بغيييييييييييييييت 

مشد سليم اند ليفت

ضروري وبسرعة

----------


## cat-girl

سلام عليكم
مطلوب ملابس العيد للبنات العمــر 10-11 سنه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## آنسات

أطواااااااااق بناااااااااااااااااات بشكل يدييييييييييييييييد وفناااااتك
عود أزرق بسعر الجملة لأني أبي كمية
والسموحة برد على أقل سعر يوصلني
ودمتم سااااااااااااالمين

----------


## هديل المشاعر

مساء الخير

تاجراتنا الحلوات بغيت قلم الاذكار بـ الجملة و اذا بكون متوفر بالامارات عسب يوصلني بسرعة يكون افضل

بانتظاركم

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات الاكسسوار بغيت اكسسوار مكس شغابات وخواتم

----------


## bushra ahmad

خواتي اللي يبيعن النقابات بليز راسلني.. ثانكس

----------


## full options

أكسسوارات للشعر >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ضروووري

----------


## ام ناصروحنين

مطلوب عبي

----------


## احتاجك..

عبي حلوة ومبتكرة باسعار حلوة^^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا لبس الصلاة للاطفال
لعمر 8 سنوات و 10 سنوات^^

لاقل سعر

----------


## banota agner

ابا شرااب او تحملات للتضويق 

تراسلني بلييييز

----------


## قطوة العين

حرمة تسوي اكل في العين ضروري

----------


## أم المزيونه33

السلام عليكم 

أدور ملال للسويت فيهن غطي 

مره شفت وحده مـِ?ـٌَن العصوات تبيعهن بًْـٍُْـٍَُسًُ ضيعت الموضوع

اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيعه تخبرني بليئييئييييز

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات التوزيعات ابغي توزيعات للعيد عباره عن شخصيه كرتونيه للفريج وشعبيه الكرتون ومعاهم عيديه العيد اللي تعرف تسويهن ترااسلني

----------


## لأجل عينه

بغيت من هالديودرنت في حد يبيع مثله؟

ابا كميات مب حبة وحبتين

----------


## ضنى الشوق

مرحـبآآ..

خوااتي انااا بغييت فساتيين للحواامل..

وو استيكرات اليدآآر..

^^

----------


## (عيون البدر)

بغيت بدل وفساتين للبنوتات للعيد وباسعار معقوله
واذا شي حق النيوبورن بيكون نايس

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
خواتي في وحده تقدر توفرلي بجامات souris mini بسعر محروق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بليز أنا شفت بجاماتهم في الأريبيان وسعرهم مبالغ فيه 
الوحده ب150 يعني اغلى عن جمبوري وجاب ومذركير 

بليييييييييز اللي تقدر تتواصل ويايه ....
ابغي حق بنتي

----------


## عيناويه 99

ايبود 1.. 8 جيجا بابيت

----------


## moja1979

خواتي بغيت عبايات مع شيلهن تعبت وانا ادور مومحصله كله مبالغ فالاسعار 

بغيت شي ينفع للعيد دخيلكم لاتنسوني

انا البس قياس 58 - 60 يعني لارج

----------


## pixie

منو تبيع جلابيات خفاف لبنات عمارهم سنه

----------


## um-beereg3

مـرحبـآ 
آريـد شـيء يـزيـل السـوآد الـي حـول الـعيـن آو الي تحت العيـن بعـد اريـد شـيء يبيـض الويـه و الجسـم 
الـي عندهـآ أطرشلي على الرسـآئل الخـآصة ~> صـور و الاسعـآر و اراء الزبونـآتهـآ
بالانتظـآر

----------


## Spanishya

أريد تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع بـــولــــو  :Smile: 
ضــــــــرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري  :Frown:

----------


## رورو الشامسي

ضروري بليييييييييييييييييز ابا وحدهه اتبيع صندووق سوع متوسط صغير او كبير 
وبسعر مناسب 
ردو عليه في اقرب وقت بليز

----------


## دلوعة مام

لو سمحتوا بغيت تاجرة تطلب لي من هالموقع 

http://www.converse.com/#/products/shoes/women 

جوآتي مثل ما انتوا شايفين , ادري ان المحل موجود هنيه , بس مب كل شي , وهنيه الاسعار شوي مبالغ فيها 

فاللي تقدر تراسلني , 
ضروري بسرعة الله يخليكم 

طبعا الدفع يكون سلم واستلم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## حاسة سادسة

مررحبا اريد وحدة تروم توفر لي عشرين حبة من مصحف

القيام مستعيلة شوي

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت ضروووووري مصحف القيام وايباد 16 بأقل سعر

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول 

شرطي اني اصمم خلفيه شامله الفواصيل وتعديل الصور وتنسيق الموضوع وصوره لرفع الموضوع مقابل الكورسيه

----------


## only U

ضروري ابا شنط تنفع للثانويه و أطواق كشخه و راقيه

----------


## _رجاها_

للمرة المليون *__* 

بدي كورسيه كامل للجسم سليم اند ليفت قياس اكس لارج ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري \


وبسعر لاباس فيه

----------


## little kitten

السلام عليكم .. إذا ما عليكن أمارة بغيت بوكسات الكب كيك

وأدوات تزيين الكب كيك بعد

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

مرحبا خواتي منو تقدر توفر صواني الكيك السيلكون
و ادوات تزيين الكيك و الاقماع و قطاعات البسكوت 
خخخ اي شي يخص الكيك

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي مكينة لف وررق العنب

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا شي يزيل علامات تمدد الحمل^^
ويكون مضمون

----------


## رقيقة

مافي حد من التاجرات يسون دراسة جدوى للمشاريع؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي تاجره اتسوي كب كيك اشكال حلوه وبسكويت عليه اسامي بس شرط تكون من العين .

----------


## -المزروعية -

أبي فناجين الشيكولاتة منو تبيعهن؟

ومنو تبيع منتجات هيلثي شوب؟

وبليز اللي تعرف رابط ملف التاجرة (الشبابية) تطرشه لي على الخاص..ومشكورات

----------


## full options

اكسسوارات للشعر

----------


## qand

ابغى شنطة كالورينا هيريرا او ايترو او جفنشي وتكون اصليه واللون بني 

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 

نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

شنـــط لابــــتوبــــ ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

بليزززززززززز أريد تاجره تسويلي بزنس كارت بسعر مناسب

----------


## little kitten

أشياء تزيين الكييييك لو سمحتو !

يعني سبرنكلز و سكر ملون وصبغات الأكل السنعة مب أي شي ..

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

ابي كفرات ايباد 1 ضروري

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

التاجرات اللي يبيعون مفرزنات رمضان ضروري ولامارة ابوظبي

----------


## sameed

بغيت فستآن سمبل سمبل يعني جي dress بس مرتب 
مآ أبا شي يكشف الظهر و الصدر وآيد ، أبآ طويل 
مثلاً القطعه سآده فيهآ شويه كسرآت و فيونكه قلت مثلاً
اللي تجوف عندهآ شي منآاسب ترآسلني  :Smile: 
و أبا يديد مآ أبا شي ملبوس  :Smile:

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 

نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :

----------


## * أم علي *

أبغي كريم تبييض ما يسبب حساسية و يكون مضمون 
و التاجرة عندها حساب في بوظبي الاسلامي
و السموحة ^^

----------


## 7780karamil

تجورات المنتدى - محتاجة منتج ما له آثار جانبية مكوناته طبيعية لتخسيس منطقة الكرش والارداف لصديقتي - وبافضل سعر - ما بدي كريمات - المطلوب اعشاب - 

2- منتج لازالة آثار الحبوب من الجسم والوجة والتقشير 

3-عبايات عملية للشغل

----------


## M.Huda

مطلوب شنطة سفر ماركة متوسطة الحجم ضروري

----------


## نبض الشارقة

اباااااكفرات مميزة للايبااااد 
بليييييز باقل الاسعار

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :



نفــــس الطلب " السموحة من الاخت راعية الطلب " 

ماعنـــدي مشكلة لو كان أي لون ثاني \ بس أهم شي " السعر + الجودة + سمول ولو في اكس سمول بعد اوكي "

----------


## meshad

ابا استكر مال الحنه 

تكون نقشات حلوه و راقيه 

ابا كميه كبيره

----------


## بنت الماث

بغيت منيكان بدون راس بس ابي له ايدين
وياليت بسعر معقول

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 

نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :

----------


## Madam Abboud

اريد ايباد بسعر حلو

----------


## أم شهد2010

ايباد بسعر معقوول

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي حلوة للعيد وتكون مميزة مش اي كلام

----------


## meme999

اريد بلاك بيري تورج ابيض وباسرع وقت ممكن وبسعر ومقوووول

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

السلام عليكم 

تاجراتناا لو سمحتن بغيت عدسات غاويه 

^^

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

*ابي تاجره من الكويت ويكون عندها مندوب بالاماااااااااااارات بليز ضروري*

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

ابغي حد يسوي لي من هالبسكويتات ..

[IMG]http://2.bp.********.com/_clNA8JteflA/SOfjBuyiwcI/AAAAAAAAABk/uSMwa3fmlY4/s400/IMG_0838.JPG[/IMG]

و عين الجمل ..إلخ ~

اللي عندهأ تراسلني عـ الخاص :.

----------


## الهفآيف}-

كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 

نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :

----------


## احساس33

ابغي اسوي هديه لربيعتـي ... بس محتاره ما فبالي شي معين ..

ياريت تفيدوني .......~

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

ابغي كاميرت canon d500
بسعر معقووول ~

----------


## فطـــامي 750

ابغي صابون مغربي ,, مابا التجاري .. مره خذت من وحده الصابون اتييبه من المغرب يجنن بس ضيعتها 
وابغي عشبة الداد 
ونفس التاجره تبيع هالاشياء ,,,, ابا الاصلي مابا التجاري

وما ابغي مجمووعه ابا بس هالشيئين فديتكم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي مسويه عروض ع الشوزات الكعب يراسلني 
بغيت شوز تايجر [ نمري ] مقاس 38 
الكعب طويل بس مب واااايد >< 
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص ..

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنآت ابغي حدد يصمم لي الاكياس القمماشيه ..
انآ عندي اللوقو ابا حد يسوي لي ~
بس ما ابا حد يقولي الددفع مقدم لأني مآ بظهر احين فرمضآن :.

----------


## كينونه

منووو من التاجرات تقدر تفصل لي هالجلابية 



اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص,, حتى لو عقب العيد..
انا اباها للدوام

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي مسويه عروض ع الشوزات الكعب يراسلني 
بغيت شوز تايجر [ نمري ] مقاس 38 
الكعب طويل بس مب واااايد >< 
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص ..

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات فديييييييييييتكن اريد قمصان بيض للمدرسة

اريد اشكال حلوه

----------


## غاية الضوء

مرحيا ًًبغيت لبس مميز وحلو لبنتي حق العيد لين الحين ماشريتلها ومااقدر اروح السوق حاليا فيليك اللي عندها شي اتراسلني غ الخاص أبا اللبس لعمر من 6شهور ل 9 شهور تقريبا

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي ،
ابغي عبايات للعيد 
وياليت تكون الاسعار بحدود ال 700 وابغيه بشغل بيج او ذهبي 
وياليت الي تقدر تساعدني تتواصل وياي عالخاص

----------


## كلي ماركة

بغيت استكارات حنا هيلو كاتي و ام خماس 
و بغيت بعد جهاز استكرات الحنا

على الخاص ضروري

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

بليز ابي اي شي ينفع هديه رجااليه
تاجرات الفون ابي فون يديد نوكيا

----------


## سيده مصرية

> كورسيه نمري مقاس سمول سعره ما يتعدا 150 درهم او اقل لاني لقيت نفس الصوره بـ 150 درهم والتاجره موقفه الطلبات حاليا . . يعني لو كان بدون الحزام اتمنى السعر يكون اقل . . والجوده تكون ممتازه . . ويا ليت لو يكون سلم واستلم ويكون موجود في البلاد مافيني اتريا لين يوصل من برع البلاد . . واذا شفت الطلبيه غير عن اللي طلبته السموحه ما بدفع وبرد الاغراض . . 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه فيه :


نفس الطلب

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

السلام عليكم 
اللي عندها بدلات للاولاد عمر 2 تراسلني بس ابيهم غاويات مب للبيت 

شكرا انتظر ردووودكم

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بدل للاولا والبنات ماركه جاااب
مابي اي ماركه ثانيه بس جاب

بنات لعمر ٤ سنوات
اولاد لعمر سنتين

مابي بجامات ابي بدل للطلعات وباسعار مناسبه*

----------


## المصارعه

> أبا عبي حلوة للعيد وتكون مميزة مش اي كلام


انا بعد

----------


## آنسات

اكسسوارات شعر مميزة للبنوتاااااااااااااات
يعني حركااااااااااااات يدييييييييييييييييييدة

----------


## احتاجك..

1. ابا عبي حلوة 
2. أبا كيبورد إيباد 2

----------


## Galb-A

السلام عليكم

مبارك عليكم الشهر خواتي ^^

تاجرات الشوزات ابى شوزات كعوب بس اذا تتوفر عندكم سايزات صغيرة بعد زين ابى سايز 35 باسعار حلوة وموديلات روعة اذا ممكن خواتي ^^

----------


## غاية الضوء

كإشارات حصلت لي كم من لبس حق بنتي بس يبالي اختار. ة. الحين أبا ربوطات حق شعرها وشنطة صغيرة تنلبس ع ينب أبا أشياء كيوت لانها صغيرة عمرها سبعة شهور

----------


## غروب المنصوري

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..


حبايبي ابا بدل او فساتين استريج كشخه تنلبس للعييد ..مايتعدى السعر 350 ..

بسرعه بلييييييز ابا قبل العيد ..

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

اللي تقدر تطلبلي من موقع رالف لورين ويوصلن قبل العيد وعموله 50 فقط تراسلني

----------


## M&M..

ابغي لبسه راقيه للعيد تكون مع بنطلون

او اي شي راقي ومميز للعيد

----------


## نصابو

ابا الواح كاكاو خاااااااااام
ابا الكاكاو الابيـض  :Big Grin:

----------


## بطوه

انا من فترة كنت اخذ من عند وحدة من التاجرات
بودرة للجسم (ماعرف اسمها) علبتها زرقا وحجمها كبير وريحتها وايد حلوووه

الحين انا ادور على هالبودرة .. اللي تبيعها او تعرف منو بيعها تخبرني

ومشكورات

----------


## عيون القطو

طلب توفير منتجات ماجستيك كرياتين لفرد الشعر

مع السيراميك بس تكون اصلي من مؤسسة الألفية الدولية حاولت اتصل فيهم بس ما حد يرد ؟؟؟ بس اغنية

مع اخباري بالسعر بليز

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> بدل للاولا والبنات ماركه جاااب
> مابي اي ماركه ثانيه بس جاب
> 
> بنات لعمر 4 سنوات
> اولاد لعمر سنتين
> 
> مابي بجامات ابي بدل للطلعات وباسعار مناسبه*


اكرر الطلب

وابي جيلي شوز فلااااات مابي كعب
وابيه يكون نعال مش جوتي يعني مفتوح مش مسكر من ورا

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات الحلوات ابغي تيشرتات سبونج بوب مب بجااايم تيشرات طلعهً لاوااد عمر سنه وبعد ابغي جوتي لاواتد سيونج بوب اصلي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

تعبت وانا ادور


تاجرات يبيعون اكسسورات وخصوصا الزركون ابى اطقم ^^


شيل دانتيل ^^


شنطه ذهبيه ـ

----------


## روح أبوي

مطلوب جلابيات الدانتيل 

وجلابيات البيت اللندنيات 

بليز اللي تبيع تراسلني..................

ومن فترة كانت في وحدة في المنتدى تبيع وعندها شنطة فيها كولكشن كبير من الجلابيات الدانتيل وتيبهم لين البيت 

بس لاسف ما اعرف اسمها وتعبت وانا ادور عليها ؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت اللي مرت عليها تخبرني عنها .....

ومشكوووورين....

----------


## علاية971

بنات ابا اكلات مجمده مفرزنات قبل يوم الجمعه فالعين

----------


## The Dream

مرحباااا

ابي فساتين اطفال للعيد تكون حلوة وراقيه 
من سن 3 لين 6 سنوات

بس بسرررعه بلييز

----------


## full options

اكسسوارات للشعر

----------


## فجر النواعم

> انا من فترة كنت اخذ من عند وحدة من التاجرات
> بودرة للجسم (ماعرف اسمها) علبتها زرقا وحجمها كبير وريحتها وايد حلوووه
> 
> الحين انا ادور على هالبودرة .. اللي تبيعها او تعرف منو بيعها تخبرني
> 
> ومشكورات

----------


## احتاجك..

خااااااااااطري ف ورق عنب بالصلصا وحامض
للعلم تكون التاجرة من عيمان او الشارجة

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع بريطاني !! 

وتخبرني كم عمولتها .. وياريت يكون سلم استلم 

ضروووري ...!!!!!!!

----------


## angel85

مرحبا يا تاجرات 
في تاجره تسوي سلاسل مطليه بالذهب وييت ادورها لقيت كذا وحده 
في وحده حاطه في توقيعها سبحه وعليها اسم 
مسويه حركات وااااااااااااايد حلوه 

اللي تعرفها تراسلني على الخاص واذا كنتي اللي ادور عليها راسليني ضرووووري

----------


## أحلى ملك

> تجورات المنتدى - محتاجة منتج ما له آثار جانبية مكوناته طبيعية لتخسيس منطقة الكرش والارداف لصديقتي - وبافضل سعر - ما بدي كريمات - ولا حبوب المطلوب اعشاب - شئ يكون طبيعى ومجرب وبذمة التاجرة 
> 
> 2- منتج لازالة آثار الحبوب من الوجه


نفسسس الطلب لو سمحتوا

----------


## نصابو

> ابا الواح كاكاو خاااااااااام
> ابا الكاكاو الابيـض


وابا كركم مال الجسم  :Big Grin: 
مش مال الاكل
مال الجســـــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## shbany

أبغي جلابية للعيد 
حلوه وغريبة

----------


## بنت الغربيه

السلام عليكم 
مبروك عليكم الشهرر 

خواتي التاجرات بغيت قطعه استرج ع شكل جلد افعى 

الي بتوفر لي القعطه اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## حتاويه1

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسال الي عندها كـآام كانون او نيكون او سوني 

والاسعــآأر.

----------


## fifi_girl

أبغي جلابيات راقية حق العيد 

فساتين راقية للعرس  :Smile:

----------


## حتاويه1

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسال الي عندها كـآام كانون او نيكون او سوني 

والاسعــآأر.

----------


## maj_sou

بنات محتاجه هدية للوالد بحدود 200 درهم مو اكتر 
و ما يكون لبس او جزم . يكون اشي مختلف 
اللي عندها بلز تراسلني بالصور بالخاص 
شكرًا

----------


## ام عاشه_111

مرحبا خواتب
بغيت عبايا للعيد انيقات وبسيطة ومحتشمة

----------


## uae_student

للي تتعامل مع المواقع الاجنبيه تراسلني وعمولتها معقوله واهم شيييييي سلم واستلم يكون الدفع

----------


## Spanishya

خـــواتي ابغي وحدة ضروووووووووووووووووووري الضرووووريات  :Big Grin: 
تطلبلي من موقع Ebay 

pllllllllllllllllllllllllllzzzzzzzz 

 :Frown: 

الدفع يكون سلم استلم او عالأنصاري مش مشكلة و لو تكون من امريكا بلييييييييييييييييز !_!

----------


## Spanishya

خواتي الي تعرف مندوب او مندوبة ايبووووون اي شئ من اليـابـان يعني لو نطلب 
بليييييز ساعدوووووونـــي  :Frown: 

ضــروري

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنآأت ابي آكياس شفافه مثل جــي ..

الحجم الصغـــــير

----------


## om_ali001

السلام عليكم 

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفري العلب البلاستيكية الشفافة للهدايا

----------


## om_ali001

خواتي ابغي مساعدة منكم

ابي التاجرات اللي يسون اطقم للسرير وللبيبي للمربيات 

ضروري بليز

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنآأت ابي آكياس شفافه مثل جــي ..

الحجم الصغـــــير 




ويييينكم محدددد


ابغي بعد اسوي اكياااس مع اللوقو بس ابا اباا الدفع مقدم او يكون لازم فو الـ500 انا ابغي 300كيس

----------


## قلب معطاء

مطلوووب كحل أسود مآركـة مبروك

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

الغاليياااااااات بغيت 
القلم القارئ 

بس اباا المصحف بحجم كبيييييير

----------


## دفى الورد

السلام عليكم..

ياليت تخبروني بالتاجرات اللي يبيعون كفرات السرير المفرد (single) أو المزدوج (king ) وتكون بخامات ونقشات مختلفة أو تحط لي رابط التاجرة..

ومشكورين حبيبـــــــــــــــــــــاتـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـي........

----------


## فطـــامي 750

منو التاجره اللي تبيع مكينه امجوي اللي تشتغل بالبطاريه 


بليزززز تراسلني

----------


## الدبْلوماسيّہ

قمَصآنَ , 
بنآطلينَ ~
ليقنزاتَ ! 
بجآيمُ , 
دريسَاتْ ، 
نعولَ ~

3>

أبغيهنَ ف أسرع وقتَ للعيدَ !

----------


## memowella

ابا وحده تأجر فساتين للملجه 

عاااااااجل وضرووووري

----------


## الدلع بدمي

مرحبا .... خواتي منو من التاجرات .. تقدر تطلب لي من هالموقع بعمولة 50 درهم ...
http://www.crazy8.com

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

بغيت فستآن سمبل سمبل يعني جي dress بس مرتب 
مآ أبا شي يكشف الظهر و الصدر وآيد ، أبآ طويل 
مثلاً القطعه سآده فيهآ شويه كسرآت و فيونكه قلت مثلاً
اللي تجوف عندهآ شي منآاسب ترآسلني 
و أبا يديد مآ أبا شي ملبوس 
ابغي عبايات للعيد قصات

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

خواتي منو التاجرية الي اتبيع شوكولاته التنحيف ؟

----------


## روح أبوي

مطلوب جلابيات دانتيل

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع بعموله اقل من 100 

www.ebay.co.uk

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات حلوات منو تقدر توفر لي قميص بربري ولادي لون بيج لعمر ست شهور لسنه مع بنطلون بيج وجوتي بربري بسعر معقول

----------


## بنت الشـمال

تاجرات العزيزات

ابا عقال معطر بسعر معقول وابا يكون السايز صح 


بليييز. ما ابا وحدة اتقول لي بسوي لج وآخر شي ما تسوي او تسوي لي السايز خطأ

دخيلكم للعيد اباه

اللي بتسوي لي تراسلني على الخاص مع السعر ومتى بتخلصة 

وما ابا سعر مبالغ فيه

ومشكورين

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا اضرف العيديه شي وحده كانت تبيع الضرف اب 2 درهم او 3 شي جذه بس ما لقيتها

----------


## دااار الزين

> بنات ابا اكلات مجمده مفرزنات قبل يوم الجمعه فالعين


نفس الطلب

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

السلام عليكم *

بنات في تاجرة تبيع جلابيات مغربيه وفساتين مغربيه بعد
وعندها ويب سايت*
من فتره ادورها مب محصلتنها
ياريت اذا قرت هالموضوع ترد عليه
هيه صح
تبيع اغراض للمطبخ اشياء غريبه

وسلمتو

----------


## akka

أم بشر التاجرة اللي تبيع الأكل ...أبيها ضروري

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا تاجرة تسويلي مدس وقحفية بالكورشيه على شكل هدية
يعني يكون سادة وفيه شرايط ويوحي انه هدية ضروووووووووري

واللي أسعارها مبالغ فيها ما تقرب مني بلييييز خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Spanishya

ابا بوكس مرتب لونه اسود مخمل او جلد يكون راااقي لأني بغيته حق هدية  :Smile:

----------


## ارمانيه

ابي مغربيات فخمه اللي عندها استخدام نظيف او يديده تراسلني

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابااا تاتوز الماركات ^^ غير الشانيل

----------


## حتاويه1

شي حج الرجال

----------


## فدوة الخاطر

ابا تاجرة توفر لي قمصان نوم من برع 
ادخل الموقع واختار اللي يعيبني وتطلب لي

----------


## بنت الشـمال

تاجراتي العزيزات


ابا العقال المعطر دخيلكم. 


اترياكم على الخاص بسعر معقول والسايز صح

----------


## غروب المنصوري

شكرا تم الطلب..

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات اريد قمصان بيض للثانوية ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## عيناويه 99

ابا ميني جلابيه لبنووته عمرها 10 شهوور& فساتيين للعيد وباسعار مناسبه

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد علاقه الطرابيش بارخص سعر

----------


## Ms.3wash

شوزات , شنط , اكسسوارات 
دريسات , بديات , و سكينيات وكل سوالف الكلية .. 
الي عندها تراسلني ضروووري ..  :Smile:

----------


## her highes

ابي سوع رجاليه ماركه وتكون اسعارها حلوه

----------


## ام رشوودي

دهن عود قديم
من بومباي

----------


## ALMazrouia

مرحبا 
ابغي بدل راقيه للعيد حق الاولاد عمر سنه ونص 
الللي عندها اتفيدني بسرعه بليز

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى مانيكان مع راس وبسعر مناسب ضروري

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

ابي قران القيام

----------


## only U

ابا نفس هالديزاينات و احلى ؟!

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

السلام عليكم

خواتي التاجرات

اللي عندها ستيكرات حنا

ياليت اطرشي الصور والاسعار عالخاص


مشكورات مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## كينونه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،


لو سمحتوا..

بغيت جاكيتات الدانتيل حق فساتين اليهال عمر 4 سنين تقريبا

ضروووري الله يخليكم

----------


## ورده نرجس

كريم لتبييض ،، ومضموووون .. وفذمتها اللي بتقص عليه بخلطاتها ،، 


عرس وحده من أهلي جريب وهي عروس ماشي وقت ،، 


بأسرع وقت ممكن عالخاص بلييييييز ،، انتظر التاجرات اللي واثقات من شغلهن

----------


## نبض الشارقة

تااااجرات بغيت كتب طبخ باللغة الاثيوبية

----------


## أم خلــودي

ابي كندورة مزركشة للاولاد عمر 3 سنين وعمر اربع سنين وعمر سنة

واستيكرات الحنا كامل لليد

----------


## * أم علي *

السلام عليكم ^^
الغاليات ابغي وحدة تطلب لي من النت .. بس عمولتها تكون معقولة  :Smile:

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب .. 

بيجامات للحوامل 

+++++++++++++++

قمصان طويله للركبه او اطول .. مناسبة للعيد

كم طويل وقياسات متنوعه

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

التاجرات اللي يبيعن. .. 


أكواب بلاستيكية الصغار بآحجام مختلفه للسويتات .. 

بوكس للكب كيك ( اللي اييه فيه دواير ) 

بوكس للكيك .. او بوكس خفيف اقدر احط فيه الاكواب البلاستيكيه .. 


يراسلوني ع الخاص ^ـ^

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي ماكينة لف ورق العنب

----------


## بنت_الامارات1

السلام عليكم ، 

ابا علاقة للتلفوون ( بلاك بيري ) بلييز 
بس مابا اللي ينكتب عليهم الاسامي او شي في فصوص وايد و يلمع 
ابا شي بسيط  :Smile:

----------


## بطله

بغيت رابط التاجره ساحرة العيون 

الله يخليكم الى تعرفه اطرشه لى على الخاص واكون شااااااااكره لها

----------


## بطله

> تاجرات حلوات منو تقدر توفر لي قميص بربري ولادي لون بيج لعمر ست شهور لسنه مع بنطلون بيج وجوتي بربري بسعر معقول




نفس الطلب رجااااءا بس لعمر سنه وسعر معقوووووووووووووووول

----------


## جنون راك

أبا ماكييرات. للميكب

مع الصور لو سمحتن

----------


## fifi_girl

هلا خواتي . .

أبغي زبدة الشيا + الكـاكاو الخـااااااااام . .
وبعد زيت جنين القمح المركز . .

----------


## أم شهد2010

ماكينى لف ورق العنب

----------


## غاية الضوء

أبا الجهاز اللي يسوي استيكرات الحنا او اللي عندها استكرات الحنا بعد وابا سوالف حق الأشغال اليدوية عقم قطع وغيره *

----------


## احساس33

ابغي حد يسوي كب كيك .... !!

----------


## ورده نرجس

> كريم لتبييض ،، ومضموووون .. وفذمتها اللي بتقص عليه بخلطاتها ،، 
> 
> 
> عرس وحده من أهلي جريب وهي عروس ماشي وقت ،، 
> 
> 
> بأسرع وقت ممكن عالخاص بلييييييز ،، انتظر التاجرات اللي واثقات من شغلهن

----------


## ورده نرجس

> لبس لبنوووته ,, من 0 - 3 شهوووووووووور .. للعيــــــــــــــد >>>>>>ويكون مميز وحلو ..
> 
> فستان ولا بدله .. طقم ..

----------


## miss.floower

السلام عليكم 
شخباركن
ابا حلاوة قيتو الالماني بالجمله او بالحبه ضروووووري ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي لفااافة ورق العنب بليز للضرورة

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكفر بسعر مناسب .. والدفع كامل سلم استلم 





Read more: http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t46870.html#ixzz1UqRyH4xz

----------


## فطـــامي 750

> هلا خواتي . .
> 
> أبغي زبدة الشيا + الكـاكاو الخـااااااااام . .
> وبعد زيت جنين القمح المركز . .


نفس الطلب بسعر مناسب

----------


## الهفآيف}-

شوزات للبنات 
عمر سنه و3 شهور 
مقاس 22 و 23 

+

فساتين للأطفال لعمر سنه وشهرين اهم شي يكون الموديل قطعته تايجر 
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## BlaCk CaT

السلام عليكم 

ادور على تاجره تبيع فساتين من الصين او نفس هذا الفستان 



وشكرا

----------


## كلي_جاذبيه

عبايا راقيه بشغل احمر او عنابي

----------


## ضنى الشوق

مرحباا

خوااتي بغيت فستان لأختي 

عمرهاا 11-12
ب هالعمر يعني

و مشكوراات^^

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابي بجامات لليهال 
باسعار حلوه 
لاولا اعمار 3 سنوات
وسنه ونص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

شوزات للبنات
عمر سنه و3 شهور
مقاس 22 و 23

+

فساتين للأطفال لعمر سنه وشهرين اهم شي يكون الموديل قطعته تايجر
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## غلايH

ابغي بزمات بناتية كل الالوان 

ابي حركات حلوة ويديدة بناتية

اللي عندها او تعرف وين ممكن احصل اطرش لي ع الخاص
الصور الاسعار او المكان او التاجرة

----------


## غــلآ

تاجرات اطقم النفاس بليززز ادور ع اطقم راقية طرشولي عل خاص

----------


## *سود العيون*

السلام عليکم
عزيزاتي التاجرات اللي عندها هيلا هوب اسود سادة لعمر سبع شهور
‏+
شنط بربري اصلية لاغراض البيبي
بليز تراسلني
ابغيه ضروري

----------


## كشيخة

مرحبا

بغيت وحدة توفرلي الشاور المضيء

----------


## 褪擎礤1

轻俞裸 卺磉

熔硎 哕苘倾 咔滏 擎 渔漤 擎 漤哝

媲崆于苈醚

----------


## elegant store

哚 是萄鞘 轻歪骓鞘 媲徙谔淝 孢 娩媲 轻沁 .. 沅 亚 轻雾沐 亚俞漤

萸涫偾堰 崆 邃输

----------


## 轻遢马輢-

枣仪 後蠕鞘
阢 愉 3 藻嫜
戕怯 22  23

+

萦鞘礓 後秘萸 嶷阊 愉 嬖逖礓 清 皂 磉驿 轻沔享 挢谑 是硖
轻真 媲崆于茄  轻吻

----------


## 掎软 鸵眄

蠕鞘 侨 泌演 沅 轻鞘萄 轻犴 嗜碲 谙忧 软崆 
??滠???茭銮 轻犴 泌演迩 轻是萄 溆磴 轻妊 徇溴 沅 菔焉 劓磲 闱氏 
柔眄 轻犴 嗜碲 谙忧 软崆 恃怯徜 
檬秧

----------


## MSMS

*

熔硎 柔琼 匝鞘 逍

*

----------


## 秧闱 $

哚 谇 媲涫媲 任硌 腿琼软 

捂鞘 熔 替薯 徭 怯嫦 阊硗 葆扔 尤嫜薯 碲漤  轻沔皱 

轻沐 谟 舒蔗 轻葸 褪 徭 匝鞘 逍 卿 侨清 融 谇享 .. 娃 俏薯 

1_



2_



嬖湄 匝鞘 逍磲 :








娃 俏薯 柔硪 ^^

----------


## 轻 澍 苕

邈沣沣沣沣沣沣!

萦是乔乔乔乔乔乔 鱼柔 嫜寝 !!! 崛滏叔 阢彦 8 愉礓!!

闱惹 陷 柔硪!!!!!!!!!!

驺侨 轻萦鞘礓 轻犴 碡崛 沅 倾且驿 侨 侨!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
侨苘清 磉驿 咱 轻蠕 漭渝 !!
擎 磉驿 妊卿 阙焰蒎

惹涫偾 轻真+轻怯谇

----------


## 勉嫜

窍嫜 忍倾鞘 秦萸 (後擎崆) 寝厍 渔秧  阖岩

漭 轻犴 咔涫 输惹 蓓 轻扪礤 轻于嫦礤 (轻扪礤 轻谇徙礤) 阃 蓓 轻仪骓  咔 碓茄 哚 愉

溆硎 怯 轻匝咤 扔 替鲜迩 歪驽  轻晕枕鞘 轻哐舒漤  轻脱孑 阖岩 卺礤 阍 厝勤

切哐 蓓 是萄 咔涫 嗜碲邃 蓓 轻沅氏 扔谘 35 涎邈 擎 40 闱羞

鞘沅 沅迩 鞘亚俞漤


 赃亚





 融 窍嫜 忍琼* 孺 菅卿* 扔 轻珍勤 轻哝秧 轻犴 替鲜迩 谇犴 (後擎崆 融)

----------


## 唔媸 阊

俏媲薯 轻是萄鞘 


阖徭 胰仙 轻皂 轻吻乔乔乔 轻 徭溴 钦菅 闳 轻 阄徭劐 匝鞘 轻 蓓 许 孺享 枣 擎 溥是 ..... 轻 



柔硪 秦言犴  轻吻 峭是体 盅嫜 滔乔乔乔乔乔乔乔乔乔 




嫣仪咪 轻徨 哚 轻雾

----------


## 垩嫒 轻沅真秧

> 哚 谇 媲涫媲 任硌 腿琼软 
> 
> 捂鞘 熔 替薯 徭 怯嫦 阊硗 葆扔 尤嫜薯 碲漤  轻沔皱 
> 
> 轻沐 谟 舒蔗 轻葸 褪 徭 匝鞘 逍 卿 侨清 融 谇享 .. 娃 俏薯 
> 
> 1_
> 
> 
> ...




漭 轻蒯..碲漤 礓葳 後阆延..

----------


## 勉 猛崆 驷

轻俞倾 卺磉 


侨垌 沅侍 闱萸崆 double lash 崾劓磲 轻雁嬖

----------


## 陧闱漤

萌 溱徨  凿 後蒯谇


轻溱徨 侨乔迩 鞘哝 沅 揄怯 38 犴 40

----------


## dala3 reemany

侨垌 嫱襄 守崛犴 沅 沔挹 .. 骓哝 轻陷 咔汜 俞 怯梳 
孚沔崾迩 100

----------


## 倾 豌湘

汜侨 软 挢 屋磔 - 提侨砬  忍琼

----------


## 陧闱漤

忧阱 于彦 闱 硎谙 轻 600 涎邈

----------


## _رجاها_

بدي لانجري اشكال غريبة او تنكرية قياس اكس او اكسين

----------


## غفرانك اللهم

أبي شيل بيت قطن ومشيرة وأبآهآ تكوون حلووة و مرييحة 
و سعر الوحدة 20 درهم..

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي سوع--ساعة يد --


لاولاد بعمر ال 15 سنه 

تكون عملية 

وبسعر معقول

----------


## الحنين2424

مرحبا بالغـــاليااااااااااااات..،

منو تقــدر توفــرلـي مـــلابس داخليـــة قطنيـــة 100% للأطفــــال لعمــر (( 14- 16 )) سنــة..

ووقايات بيضـــا قطن بعد..

مــع تحيــــاااااااااااتي..

----------


## ensana

أبى شلق...........أي وحده عندها تراسلني عالخاص بالصور والأسعار........بأسرع وقت........وأسعار مناسبه.....

----------


## ويلآه

سليبرز حق البيت 
يكون على شكل دبدوب ??? شخصيات كرتون 

سايز 38 ??? 39

----------


## ورده نرجس

*بغيت عدسااااااات الوانها اتكون واضحه واتكبر العين,, لان انا لون عيوني غامج .. ((سمعت عن عدسات تراي كلر))
منو اتبيعهن ..* 
*
والطلب الثاني >>> فساتين لبنوته عمرها شهرين .. (( مابا كروشيه احسه حار)) .. او بدله تنفع للعيد ..* 


*والطلب الثالث >>> كريم تبييض مجرب ومضموون ,,, مب اشتري وما اشوف نتايج .. لان شريت من عند وحده بدون ذكر اسماء .. وما استفدت شي ,, اللي واثقه من شغلها اطرشلي عالخاص ..*


*والسمـــــــــــــــــــــوحهــ ..*

----------


## ملكة العرب

بنات من تقدر توفرلي عجينة الفوندان بالالوان 

ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## شمس الاشواق

اريد شنط كروشيه + شنط كروشيه بالباترون 
طرشوا الصور على الخاص
ارجو المساعدة ضروري

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
بغيت حد يوفرلي لبسة بنجابي للعيد قياس لارج الوان فاتحه 
الي تقدر توفره تراسلني عالخاص وشكرا

----------


## دلوعة مام

لو سمحتوا بنات 
ادور تاجرة , تبيع دخون 
لقيت وحده عندها الدخون , وقالت ماعرف شو اسمها فالمنتدى 
بس اسمها الاصلي خديجة , وهي من الفجيرة من ضدنا على ما اعتقد 
تسوي وايد انواع , منها دخون علم الامارات وستروبري ويكون ملون وجيه 

الله يخليييكم اللي تعرفني ادلني عليها , حتى لو رقمها او موضوعها
المهم شي يوصلني لها 

ف انتظاركم

----------


## لايف ستايل

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت سجادتين من عروق العود الزينه إللي لونها بيج بسعر حلو
أنا شايفتنها بـ 50 

إللي عندها وتبيع تراسلني عالخاص ضروري أبيها هديه للعيد

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي بغيت كريم الزنجبيل للتنحيف

----------


## ملكة العرب

بغيت عجينة الفوندان بالالوان

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي بغيت شرات هذي السوارة ممكن الوان 



بس مابا فيها حيول ...

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم

ابا كفرات مفصفصه وحلوه ومستعده اشري وايد بشرط تكون حلوه ودلع

حق البي بي مالي

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

السلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم عليكم حبآآآآآيبي ،،،

انا أبي *لصقات كررررست* بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت ... ترآآني بشتري كذا وآآحد..

----------


## شمس الاشواق

يا تاجرات حد عندها شنط كروشية نفس الي في الصور اتكلمني على الخاص












واريد ايكونون مثل الي في الصور في قمة الروعة والجمال 
الي عندها ياريت اتطرشلي صور على الخاص ضروري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هممممممممممممم!
> 
> فستااااااااااااان سمبل وراقي !!! لبنوته عمرها 8 سنين!!
> 
> ماباه دفش بليز!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ومابا الفساتين اللي يطلبن من امازون ابد ابد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ابــاه يكون شغل البنت نفسها !!
> او يكون براند معروفه
> ...

----------


## أم عزوة

بغيت مخورات راقيه وايد .. والقطعه قطن.. مب مخيطات 
.. وجلابيات يديده .. فخمه وبسيطه ..

----------


## ملكة العرب

السموحه من راعية الصوره

انا بعد ابا شرات هالجنطه وياليت السعر مايكون مبالغ فيه

----------


## shyo0o5yha

منوه تبيع itunes gift card

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا مصاصات باسم البيبي (الطفل) منو عندها

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

شنط راقيه للعيد .. وباسعار مناسبه 

الصور والاسععار ع الخاص

^^

----------


## um-beereg3

> السلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم عليكم حبآآآآآيبي ،،،
> 
> انا أبي *لصقات كررررست* بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت ... ترآآني بشتري كذا وآآحد..


نفس الطلب ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

منز التاجرة اللي عندها استعداد تطرشلي تسترات من دخونها؟؟
ابا آخذ بس اول اشم واتأكد انه يعيبني^^

----------


## ام حمدوه

شراشف نفس الفنادق

----------


## her highes

ابي قباضات حلوه وراقيه للعيد

في تاجره اسمها دانتيل يمكن وعندها الي عندها رابط مواضيعها طرشولي بلييييز

----------


## Cookies

بغيت افكار حق العيديه بلييييز

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

بنآآآآت انا متآآكدة ان في تاجرة هنيه تبيع لصقآآآت كرست ..
انتي ويييييييييييييين ؟!!

----------


## $ عفاري $

منو تقدر توفر لي منظم الشنطه وفيه ليت وبسعر مناسب

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هممممممممممممم!
> 
> فستااااااااااااان سمبل وراقي !!! لبنوته عمرها 8 سنين!!
> 
> ماباه دفش بليز!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ومابا الفساتين اللي يطلبن من امازون ابد ابد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ابــاه يكون شغل البنت نفسها !!
> او يكون براند معروفه
> ...


مابا مستعمل !! ابد !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا شرات هذي السواره الوان او حتي ع شبيه لها ^^ بلييييييييز

----------


## عطسة فآر

آبي وحده تبيع فسآتين لبنآت من عمر 11 لــ 12

ضروري للعيد ><

----------


## kash5ah_girl

بنات ادور بالطوهات طويلة شوي توصل لرلكبة أو تحتها

لوزن 55

----------


## بنت القيواني

بنات بغيت حد يبيع كحل صراي

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم الشنطه وفيه ليت وبسعر مناسب


انااا بعععد

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

انا شعري نااااعم ..
بس اباه حرير

اللي عندها منتج يخليه حرير تراسلني بدون مايظرني
ولو مانفرد ( استرجع فلوسي )
لان جد جد جد
تعبت وانا ادفعـ ..

:

:

----------


## ام مهير

لو سمحتم أبي أتواصل مع التاجره shbany لانها تتواصل مع موقع أجنبي لبيع الفساتين

----------


## سيد العذارى

منوه تقدر توفر لي النقاب الكريستالي

----------


## (عيون البدر)

أبى فساتين كروشيه واذا في فساتين بسيطه للبنوتات
بس أبى اسعار معقوله

----------


## The Dream

بنااات بلييز ابي لصقااااات كررست

وابي بعد استاااند المكياج بليييييز ضرووووري البلاستيك او الزجااجي ..

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا استاند المكياج بسعر مناسب

وكان شي تاجرة تبيع زيت+ شامبو وسوو لقاء وياها فالتلفزون.. أباها لو حد يعرفها بلييييييييز

----------


## شمس الاشواق

تاجرة اماراتية الي عندها مثل هاي الشنط اتكلمني على الخاص

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي العزيزات :Big Grin: 
أبــــا زبدة الشـيا و الكاكاو الخااااااااااااام !!

بلــــــييز و بسعر مناسب  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا استاند المكياج بسعر مناسب
> 
> وكان شي تاجرة تبيع زيت+ شامبو وسوو لقاء وياها فالتلفزون.. أباها لو حد يعرفها بلييييييييز


وابا تسترات دخون ولو عيبني باخذ

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

كفــرات لابتوب عليها إسمي ...

شرات اللي في هذا الموضوع ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=960227

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بنااااااااااااااااااات منووو فيييكن تبيييع مكييينه برااون..ولا منو تقدر توفرها لي..





ابي نفس الي فالصوووووره بالضبط.ونفس النووع واللون

----------


## غزولـ

خوآتي 
اللي عندها ميداليآت شبابيه لسيآره على طريقة غتر او عقآل
تعلمني 
يبيعونها في المولات 
بس اللي متوافره عندها تقولي

----------


## ورده نرجس

منو اتبيع هالمرضعه ...

او اللي اتعرف وين ممكن احصها اتخبرني اذا ممكن ..

----------


## احتاجك..

يغلق بسبب وصوله ل١٠٠٠ رد

----------

